# Just saying hello checking my fellow screamers & planning a reunion!



## ANTSS2001

Well... it is now 2009... I dont know if we are going to be as lucky as 2008 to have a repeat Screamers for 2009... all we can do is hope... 

For those who are planning a trip in September... hopefully we can all get to meet again!! 









From Left...
FR: Code and Lease, Me, jamstew, Disneydonnam and DH
2R: thunderbird1 DH, DS,thurnderbird1 herself,and DD then the Trio of  Twilight Terror, nursetibs and plutodisney
3R: JumpinBrerJenkins aka William  cherylp's DH, MUM, Lisa and Leannie (thanks Daddy Fred for this FYI!!!)





And if you just happend to stumble on this thread... Please fill free to pull a chair and join in the FUN   And if you LOVE TOT come and join the trek in how you can loose your voice in a couple of great seconds!!! 



ANTSS2001 said:


> (This is the original Post from 4-10-2007)
> 
> Let's Paint the World Lime Green!!!  Come join a bunch of TOT Lovers!!!  Let your Voice be heard...
> ( all the way from the top   of the Tower)
> 
> When:  Sept. 13, 2007
> Time: 3:00PM
> Tentative riders as follows:
> 
> Glendamax
> ANTSS2001
> jetsetter90 and company
> CathrynRose and company
> angwill
> abbybeth and company
> strmtroopr96
> Nienor
> Julianna07 and DH
> EpcotLove
> ThePhantomsGirl
> mcdee1980 & roomie
> Keeva & company
> crzykid
> Poohbear and DBF
> Goofy'slady and DH
> 
> ​



Well Peeps!!!  Are you out there ??? Care to relieve the fun ride!!!  Sign in!!! 

A Blast from the past!!!

The Brave ones!!!





For the not so Brave ones but was so Awesome to have come  !





And of course teh proof of Purchase


----------



## Glendamax

I'll be there that week, but will be leaving that Friday morning  So please let me know if you all will be doing anything earlier in the week!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> I'll be there that week, but will be leaving that Friday morning  So please let me know if you all will be doing anything earlier in the week!



   

well you're the only traffic I got for right now   so hopefully after everyone book for FD we'll get some more peeps to join the vanFun Wagon!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

I called .. I booked.. I paid... so I def'ly need someone to hold my hand when at TOT !!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

maybe thursday!!


----------



## Glendamax

OH WAIT!!!!!! I did NOT notice "TOT" in the original post! I will stand in line with you, hold your things, and meet you all at the exit! I will NEVER do that again!   

But definetly keep in touch! Would be fun to see a bunch of DISers!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> OH WAIT!!!!!! I did NOT notice "TOT" in the original post! I will stand in line with you, hold your things, and meet you all at the exit! I will NEVER do that again!
> 
> But definetly keep in touch! Would be fun to see a bunch of DISers!



Yikes ... you're my ;ast hope... it is not all bad... really.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Congratulation with the DVC thing.. I am a new meber myself.. last November 06 for me


----------



## jetsetter90

9/13 late afternoon works for me.  Sounds like fun.

TTFN
Jetsetter90


----------



## ANTSS2001

jetsetter90 said:


> 9/13 late afternoon works for me.  Sounds like fun.
> 
> TTFN
> Jetsetter90



  the 13th sounds good !!!  SO Glenda thats 3 limed Diser h,,, how many does TOT fits again ???


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> the 13th sounds good !!!  SO Glenda thats 3 limed Diser h,,, how many does TOT fits again ???


Hmmm let's see, I WOULD like to have an annual pass . . .  Maybe someone (or 3) could contribute to that . . .


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Hmmm let's see, I WOULD like to have an annual pass . . .  Maybe someone (or 3) could contribute to that . . .





hey woman.... I  might not be in the whole day tomorrow.. last day at eork before I go see the mouse... jetsetter is setting up an illuminations dessert thingie... but I think its on the 15th so i wont make it.. I host one 2 yrs ago and its fun... just in case you need more activities for your trip... also started a thread at the solo traveler board... is there anything you need me to check.pick up at the World ??? I fly out PHL Saturday and back next Saturday!!


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> hey woman.... I  might not be in the whole day tomorrow.. last day at eork before I go see the mouse...


Aww Man! I didnt realize you were about to go!  I hope you are able to have a good time without me 

I'll look out for the other thread you started  See ya when you get back!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Glendamax said:


> OH WAIT!!!!!! I did NOT notice "TOT" in the original post! I will stand in line with you, hold your things, and meet you all at the exit! I will NEVER do that again!
> 
> But definetly keep in touch! Would be fun to see a bunch of DISers!


What a minute!  I'm holding some of the things too.  "Been there, done that, don't wanna do it again!"  Like Glendamax, I'll also be at WDW earlier in the week, leaving the morning of 9/13, so keep me posted.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Simba's Mom said:


> What a minute!  I'm holding some of the things too.  "Been there, done that, don't wanna do it again!"  Like Glendamax, I'll also be at WDW earlier in the week, leaving the morning of 9/13, so keep me posted.



We promise to hold your hand !!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## Glendamax

Ok guys, sounds like Thursday Sept. 13th we are supposed to meet at TOT while Antss and Jetsetter ride TOT, while Simba's Mom and I hold their belongings. Sounds like fun! I guess by the end of August, we'll set a time to meet! Looking forward to it! Till then, I'll practice standing around and holding stuff!


----------



## mousehouselover

Yes, yes and yes!!!!

I should be able to do ToT and we are going to MNSSHP! 

Sounds like fun! Hopefully I'll be able to convince my family to hang with me while I do some DIS stuff; they don't quite get it.


----------



## Glendamax

Hey Antss! Saw your pics on Flikr! It pouring here in Baltimore too! At least it isnt snow! Hope you'll be having some fun soon!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Ok guys, sounds like Thursday Sept. 13th we are supposed to meet at TOT while Antss and Jetsetter ride TOT, while Simba's Mom and I hold their belongings. Sounds like fun! I guess by the end of August, we'll set a time to meet! Looking forward to it! Till then, I'll practice standing around and holding stuff!



you can sit between me and jetseteer90.. it will be fun!



mousehouselover said:


> Yes, yes and yes!!!!
> 
> I should be able to do ToT and we are going to MNSSHP!
> 
> Sounds like fun! Hopefully I'll be able to convince my family to hang with me while I do some DIS stuff; they don't quite get it.



awesome.. now we just need to set the time !


----------



## mousehouselover

Count me in for 2 people please. My sis tiggirl will be there also.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ANTSS2001 said:


> the 13th sounds good !!!  SO Glenda thats 3 limed Diser h,,, how many does TOT fits again ???



so far we're eyeballing late afternoon.. what do you think Dsisers ???


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> so far we're eyeballing late afternoon.. what do you think Dsisers ???


Well that day (Thurs 9/13), I will have to make a special trip to MGM, because I'm going to AK, and EPCOT, since it's suggested that they will have the lowest crowds. 

So glad more people meeting us! Will practice holding even more things!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Well that day (Thurs 9/13), I will have to make a special trip to MGM, because I'm going to AK, and EPCOT, since it's suggested that they will have the lowest crowds.
> 
> So glad more people meeting us! Will practice holding even more things!



Hiya Glenda!!!   How was your day ???  Here in Pa... it was a nice day for those who loves HEAT  I stayed indoors in the AC the whole day... just finished 1 part of my trip report now am heading to la..la.. land...  have to be at work at 10AM to midnite...


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hiya Glenda!!!   How was your day ???  Here in Pa... it was a nice day for those who loves HEAT  I stayed indoors in the AC the whole day... just finished 1 part of my trip report now am heading to la..la.. land...  have to be at work at 10AM to midnite...


Hey!!! It was about 75 here today! Loved it! Will check out your report!


----------



## jetsetter90

Hi all,

There are 7 in my group but I'll bet only 6 go.  So you'll have help with holding things.  Regarding time for me it'll  have to be anywhere between 2-4:40.

I'm doing the Illuminations dessert party on the 9/15 but was thinking maybe doing something at MGM on the 13.  Let me know what you think.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1433035


----------



## abbybeth

*Glendamax* spotted me over at the We're Going In September thread ...

my parents and I will be at WDW that week, but I'm not sure which days we'll be at which parks .... but I'll throw it out there and see if we can be part of the meet. If it works out, my dad can't ride ToT because of his heart - so he can be in the super cool stuff holding club too! 

Can't wait thought! First time ever going!


----------



## ANTSS2001

jetsetter90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> There are 7 in my group but I'll bet *only 6 go*.  So you'll have help with holding things.  Regarding time for me it'll  have to be anywhere between 2-4:40.
> 
> I'm doing the Illuminations dessert party on the 9/15 but was thinking maybe doing something at MGM on the 13.  Let me know what you think.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1433035



cool thats 6 plus me is 7 and Glenda "nudge" equals 8 .. right Glenda ???

what about 3:00PM or 4:00PM most of the time the TOT is a walk through when I go it at hat time !!! Even last Sept 06  it was slow a that time I guess everyone was busy wit the RnR !!!  Which is perfec for me!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> *Glendamax* spotted me over at the We're Going In September thread ...
> 
> my parents and I will be at WDW that week, but I'm not sure which days we'll be at which parks .... but I'll throw it out there and see if we can be part of the meet. If it works out, my dad can't ride ToT because of his heart - so he can be in the super cool stuff holding club too!
> 
> Can't wait thought! First time ever going!



cool that makes it 9 woohooo !!!  we have a long way to go... if this is a go  I will be making bottons... like dates and somethign about I am a Diser and Survive the TOT holding my fellow Diser hands type of botton for a token of my greatest gratitude for everyone !!


----------



## abbybeth

ANTSS2001 said:


> cool that makes it 9 woohooo !!!  we have a long way to go... if this is a go  I will be making bottons... like dates and somethign about I am a Diser and Survive the TOT holding my fellow Diser hands type of botton for a token of my greatest gratitude for everyone !!





oooooh buttons! *is a sucker for thing that come with tiny rewards other people would think silly* my parents booked today and upgraded to the park hopper - therefore, it shouldn't be a problem for me to meet up with you guys!


----------



## CathrynRose

ANTSSS!!! Youre planning meets without me?!?!?

LOL! 

I have MGM plans on the 13th, anyways! COOLIO!  

Im in!


----------



## CathrynRose

jetsetter90 said:


> 9/13 late afternoon works for me.  Sounds like fun.
> 
> TTFN
> Jetsetter90




Looks like we'll be seeing each other THREE times! LOL!

ToT - MNSSHP and The Dessert Pahhhhty!!!


----------



## CathrynRose

OH!!! And Im a rider...not a stuff holder!!! 















We got a pic with the GUY from the Travel Chanel show!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

CathrynRose said:


> ANTSSS!!! Youre planning meets without me?!?!?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I have MGM plans on the 13th, anyways! COOLIO!
> 
> Im in!



awesome !!!  as we near the trip I will def'ly do a head count and if I can fanagle some shirts at work I will try but if not the best thing I can do are bottons!!!  

"I survive TOT with My Diser Friends" or something of that sorts... with th date and hopefully the dis nicks...


----------



## Glendamax

CathrynRose said:


> OH!!! And Im a rider...not a stuff holder!!!



WUTEVA!!!!!!!!!!   STUFF-HOLDERS UNITE!!!!!!!!


----------



## jetsetter90

CathrynRose said:


> Looks like we'll be seeing each other THREE times! LOL!
> 
> ToT - MNSSHP and The Dessert Pahhhhty!!!



 

*ANTSS2001*  how about buttons for the stuff holders.   

TTFN
Jetsetter90


----------



## ANTSS2001

jetsetter90 said:


> *ANTSS2001*  how about buttons for the stuff holders.
> 
> TTFN
> Jetsetter90



hahaha we can do that too.. but am really trying to coerce them in doing it without you know!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Are we ready Normal People!!!

  ​


----------



## CathrynRose

Glendamax said:


> WUTEVA!!!!!!!!!!   STUFF-HOLDERS UNITE!!!!!!!!



 

What if the stuff-holders, arent really stuff holders, and it's a ploy to rob the riders, blind. Maybe they go from amusement park board, to amusement park board planning these little 'meets'. They seem AWFULLLY anxious to 'hold our stuff' 

Ill carry my stuff on, thank you very much!  



ANTSS2001 said:


> Are we ready Normal People!!!
> 
> ​



Thats the view the stuff-holders get.... THIS is the view the RIDERS get!!


----------



## CathrynRose

Orrrrr this:


----------



## jetsetter90

CathrynRose said:


> What if the stuff-holders, arent really stuff holders, and it's a ploy to rob the riders, blind. Maybe they go from amusement park board, to amusement park board planning these little 'meets'. They seem AWFULLLY anxious to 'hold our stuff'
> 
> Ill carry my stuff on, thank you very much!



  To think my kid is going from park to park with out me.  and I know nothing


----------



## CathrynRose

jetsetter90 said:


> To think my kid is going from park to park with out me.  and I know nothing




Oh, the one's closet, are always the last to know....


----------



## mousehouselover

Glendamax said:


> Well that day (Thurs 9/13), I will have to make a special trip to MGM, because I'm going to AK, and EPCOT, since it's suggested that they will have the lowest crowds.




Hey Glenda, we're at EPCOT that afternoon too. Maybe we should meet by the IG and ride over together.


----------



## Glendamax

mousehouselover said:


> Hey Glenda, we're at EPCOT that afternoon too. Maybe we should meet by the IG and ride over together.


There is a chance that I'll be laying flat on my back in my air-conditioned room before the meet! I'm usually out of the parks by noon. BUT, before we go, I'll give you my cell in case I am still out before the meet!  

OH! What's "IG" I am terrible with abbreviations.

(*I*nter-*G*allactictransportation, *I*n the line for the *G*reat bus, *I* am over here *G*reat, *I*nside *G*allery, *I*ndoors finally *G*reat, *Irresistable Gmax!*  . . . )


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> There is a chance that I'll be laying flat on my back in my air-conditioned room before the meet! I'm usually out of the parks by noon. BUT, before we go, I'll give you my cell in case I am still out before the meet!
> 
> OH! What's "IG" I am terrible with abbreviations.
> 
> (*I*nter-*G*allactictransportation, *I*n the line for the *G*reat bus, *I* am over here *G*reat, *I*nside *G*allery, *I*ndoors finally *G*reat, *Irresistable Gmax!*  . . . )


----------



## jetsetter90

CathrynRose said:


> Oh, the one's closet, are always the last to know....



 I'm the official taxi driver. I don't do closets.


----------



## CathrynRose

Glendamax said:


> There is a chance that I'll be laying flat on my back in my air-conditioned room before the meet! I'm usually out of the parks by noon. BUT, before we go, I'll give you my cell in case I am still out before the meet!
> 
> OH! What's "IG" I am terrible with abbreviations.
> 
> (*I*nter-*G*allactictransportation, *I*n the line for the *G*reat bus, *I* am over here *G*reat, *I*nside *G*allery, *I*ndoors finally *G*reat, *Irresistable Gmax!*  . . . )



Ive been Disney Message Boarding for TEN years... I have no idea what IG is.   Your guesses sound pretty good, though!  



jetsetter90 said:


> I'm the official taxi driver. I don't do closets.




CLOSE-EST, My bad...close-est.


----------



## mousehouselover

I thought it was 'official shorthand' sorry......

It's International Gateway.


----------



## ANTSS2001

mousehouselover said:


> I thought it was 'official shorthand' sorry......
> 
> It's International Gateway.



whew!!! thansk for clearing that IG thing I was about to take Glendamax's discriptions


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## Glendamax

mousehouselover said:


> It's International Gateway.


Ohhhhhhhh! I'm REALLY terrible with abbreviations! So glad that for the first time, I wasnt the only one who didnt know what it was!

I've never been over to the International Gateway - it's actually on my list! So if I'm near there, I'll meet you there!


----------



## ANTSS2001

come out come out TOT riders wherever you are....


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## CathrynRose




----------



## ANTSS2001

CathrynRose said:


>



Hiya Cat !!!  boards seems slow this past weeks...


----------



## CathrynRose

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hiya Cat !!!  boards seems slow this past weeks...



Its cuz theyre actually making me work at work. The nerve - can you beleive it? Jerks!


----------



## ANTSS2001

CathrynRose said:


> Its cuz theyre actually making me work at work. The nerve - can you beleive it? Jerks!



for some reasons alot or on vaca... even at work we truly are working harder and shorter lately


----------



## angwill

I am new here but I see the meet is on the 13th the day we get to Disney.  What time is it that everyone is meeting?  TOT is my favorite ride.  I am always the one with a huge smile, and my arms up enjoying the air lift under me. lol  Hopefully, I might just be able to sneak over for a ride. 

Thanks,
Ang


----------



## ANTSS2001

angwill said:


> I am new here but I see the meet is on the 13th the day we get to Disney.  What time is it that everyone is meeting?  TOT is my favorite ride.  I am always the one with a huge smile, and my arms up enjoying the air lift under me. lol  Hopefully, I might just be able to sneak over for a ride.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ang



we're eyeing between 3P and 4P but will finalize as Spet gets closer


----------



## angwill

Thanks, I will write it in and keep a lookout for any changes.


----------



## abbybeth

Well, I think you can definitely count me in for the meet on the 13th at TOT ... I've converted both parents into DISers now .... so instead of just 1 DISer, you'll get to meet 3. Dad won't be riding, so he can hang out with Glendamax and the others and help them plan to secretly steal all of our stuff, umm...., I mean HOLD all of our stuff while we all ride the ride...

 and I've liberated a selection of LGMHs from the Home Depot too! ooooh! and I'll have Flora Focker Crocker that day too, so she can go on the ride with us!


----------



## ANTSS2001

good morning riders!!!


----------



## CathrynRose

ANTSS2001 said:


> we're eyeing between 3P and 4P but will finalize as Spet gets closer



Closer to 3... I have PS's at Mama Melroses at like 4.30, i think.... And thats allllll the way on the opposite side. Please?  



abbybeth said:


> Well, I think you can definitely count me in for the meet on the 13th at TOT ... I've converted both parents into DISers now .... so instead of just 1 DISer, you'll get to meet 3. *Dad won't be riding, so he can hang out with Glendamax and the others and help them plan to secretly steal all of our stuff, umm*...., I mean HOLD all of our stuff while we all ride the ride...
> 
> and I've liberated a selection of LGMHs from the Home Depot too! ooooh! and I'll have Flora Focker Crocker that day too, so she can go on the ride with us!



Bold =


----------



## ANTSS2001

CathrynRose said:


> Closer to 3... I have PS's at Mama Melroses at like 4.30, i think.... And thats allllll the way on the opposite side. Please?
> 
> 
> 
> Bold =



awesome I might see you at Mama Melrose too... for the fantasmic package!  I got a 5PM adr!!


----------



## strmtroopr96

Count us in too! Should be me and my 7 year old DD. Keep me updated on time and stuff. We are staying at Pop 9/7-9/15 and the 13th is a free day and we would probably have been at MGM at some point. DH and DD7 have 5:50 pm ADR's at Cape May and me and DD1 have 6:10 pm ADR's at Garden Grille but can meet whenever before.


----------



## ANTSS2001

strmtroopr96 said:


> Count us in too! Should be me and my 7 year old DD. Keep me updated on time and stuff. We are staying at Pop 9/7-9/15 and the 13th is a free day and we would probably have been at MGM at some point. DH and DD7 have 5:50 pm ADR's at Cape May and me and DD1 have 6:10 pm ADR's at Garden Grille but can meet whenever before.



awesome alot of us are also staying at POP... mine is 11-15 of Sept.. there are parties and meets at nite... hope you can check the link below on my siggie one of the link there is the Sept Popper Mojito Count!!!  Also alot of the Diser kids are your dd age so when they go swimming she got some kids to hang out too...


----------



## abbybeth

I have acquired a lovely green shirt to wear for the TOT meet  






(well, along with a couple other awesome Disney shirts )

and I discovered that the Disney store has lime green Mickey head antenna thingies .... so I promptly scooped up 3 and I'm going to continue the hold up through the top of his head and use them as dangles on our bags - now the question - should I put our DIS names on them too?! 

oh yeah, and a lime green binder to keep all the final info in.

you people are a bad influence. I don't even like green ... I'm a blue kinda girl... 






can't wait to meet everyone in September! hope everyone's having a good weekend and happy mother's day to all the moms .... I'm going to go visit mine this afternoon  (she's DIS: lynnielou)


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> I have acquired a lovely green shirt to wear for the TOT meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (well, along with a couple other awesome Disney shirts )
> 
> and I discovered that the Disney store has lime green Mickey head antenna thingies .... so I promptly scooped up 3 and I'm going to continue the hold up through the top of his head and use them as dangles on our bags - now the question - should I put our DIS names on them too?!
> 
> oh yeah, and a lime green binder to keep all the final info in.
> 
> you people are a bad influence. I don't even like green ... I'm a blue kinda girl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to meet everyone in September! hope everyone's having a good weekend and happy mother's day to all the moms .... I'm going to go visit mine this afternoon  (she's DIS: lynnielou)



I did snag a few of those antena toppers last week... now deciding what to do with it... for the trip ?? for the car ??  naahhh for the trip


----------



## abbybeth

ANTSS2001 said:


> I did snag a few of those antena toppers last week... now deciding what to do with it... for the trip ?? for the car ??  naahhh for the trip




if you put them on the car they'll get too dirty and that's just mean to poor mickey!

I make jewelry as a hobby, so I have a couple awls and a pearl reamer that will extend the hole through the top of his head quite nicely and then I'll make them into bag taggie type things


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> if you put them on the car they'll get too dirty and that's just mean to poor mickey!
> 
> I make jewelry as a hobby, so I have a couple awls and a pearl reamer that will extend the hole through the top of his head quite nicely and then I'll make them into bag taggie type things



ohhhh I just started jewelry making and love it... and not familair with those gadget... can you explain further .....


----------



## abbybeth

ANTSS2001 said:


> ohhhh I just started jewelry making and love it... and not familair with those gadget... can you explain further .....



the reamer I actually used when I had to enlarge some of the pearls in the set of wedding jewelry I made for one of my best friends. The awls are longish and pointy and will be good for making the initial holes through. The reamer will be handy for finishing off the holes...

welcome to jewelry making - I've been into it for the past, oh gosh, 10 years or so! yikes!


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> the reamer I actually used when I had to enlarge some of the pearls in the set of wedding jewelry I made for one of my best friends. The awls are longish and pointy and will be good for making the initial holes through. The reamer will be handy for finishing off the holes...
> 
> welcome to jewelry making - I've been into it for the past, oh gosh, 10 years or so! yikes!



Ok now I know what it is for...  I have them but never used them since I dont know what it is for!!!


----------



## Nienor

Saw this in your sig on the POP thread.

I looked at my schedule.  I'm in MGM on the 13th.  I have a 5:30 ADR for Hollywood & Vine Fantasmic package.  I think I could make it for TOT between 3 and 4.  Just don't ask me to go on that ride after dinner.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nienor said:


> Saw this in your sig on the POP thread.
> 
> I looked at my schedule.  I'm in MGM on the 13th.  I have a 5:30 ADR for Hollywood & Vine Fantasmic package.  I think I could make it for TOT between 3 and 4.  Just don't ask me to go on that ride after dinner.



Awesome!!!


----------



## abbybeth

This is turning out to be quite a nice group! I'm excited!


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> This is turning out to be quite a nice group! I'm excited!



I just hope they dont change their mind by the tim we get there !!!


----------



## Nienor

abbybeth said:


> This is turning out to be quite a nice group! I'm excited!





ANTSS2001 said:


> I just hope they dont change their mind by the tim we get there !!!


What, that we're going to stop being nice by then?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nienor said:


> What, that we're going to stop being nice by then?



Nooooooooooooo silly!!! that you guys change your mind in riding the TOT with me !!!  I am waiting for Michael's to have their $2.00 shirt sale and maybe can get a bunch of lime green shirt... if not we're just going to prance around with our "I survive TOT with my Fellow Diser" botton


----------



## abbybeth

ANTSS2001 said:


> Nooooooooooooo silly!!! that you guys change your mind in riding the TOT with me !!!  I am for Michael's to have their $2.00 shirt sale and maybe can get a bunch of lime green shirt... if not we're just going to prance around with our "I survive TOT with my Fellow Diser" botton



haha I'll ride. I've not done it before, so I don't know any better  Besides, the first roller coaster of my entire life was Millenium Force in Cedar Point ... so pretty much everything else is tame compared to that!

I'll prance wearing a button  WDW seems like an appropriate place to prance....


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> haha I'll ride. I've not done it before, so I don't know any better  Besides, the first roller coaster of my entire life was Millenium Force in *Cedar Point *... so pretty much everything else is tame compared to that!
> 
> I'll prance wearing a button  WDW seems like an appropriate place to prance....



Ok now am stumped.. where is Cedar Point ???  Is that a Paramount Picture Park or Six Flags ?


----------



## Glendamax

abbybeth said:


> haha I'll ride. I've not done it before, so I don't know any better  Besides, the first roller coaster of my entire life was Millenium Force in Cedar Point ... so pretty much everything else is tame compared to that!



Ok - I just googled that coaster and I CAN NOT believe that was your first coaster!!!!  If you can ride THAT, you can ride ANYTHING!!!!!! I think I would've died just standing in the line!

*Antss* I dont think Cedar Point is associated with either of the places you named.


----------



## Nienor

Is Millenium Force like Nitro at Six Flags Great Adventure in NJ?  If so, it's not that bad.  I'll google it later.  

I've never pranced before, somebody is going to have to teach me.    However, I frequently wear green shirts, so that I can do.


----------



## abbybeth

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok now am stumped.. where is Cedar Point ???  Is that a Paramount Picture Park or Six Flags ?





http://www.cedarpoint.com/ 

http://www.cedarpoint.com/public/park/rides/coasters/millennium_force/index.cfm

Cedar Point is located in the ever lovely Sandusky, Ohio (hey - I'm from Michigan we have to find our entertainment where we can!) M-Force at the time it was opened to the public was the largest roller coaster with I believe the highest amount of G-force on the riders. There were a few concussions and other injuries to riders ...

my friends decided that they wanted to ride it first and that if I went on that right away then they wouldn't have a problem getting me on any other ride in the park. I stupidly agreed. Cranking up to the top of the first "hill" - the drop off is about as close to straight down as you can make it without people falling out - you can feel yourself lifted off of the chair - and roller coaster harnesses don't give you much reassurance. Thank God my friend Matt rode with me. I gripped my handle bar with one hand and his hand with my other - white knuckles and all. When I finally got off that death trap I promptly sat down on the sidewalk and refused to go anywhere for a good 10-15 minutes. All the other rides were super easy after that though!

CP has a ride that sounds similar to TOT - the Power Tower, and I actually loved that - you got amazing views of the park.


----------



## abbybeth

Glendamax said:


> Ok - I just googled that coaster and I CAN NOT believe that was your first coaster!!!!  If you can ride THAT, you can ride ANYTHING!!!!!! I think I would've died just standing in the line!
> 
> *Antss* I dont think Cedar Point is associated with either of the places you named.



yeah, I just tried not to look at it when I was in line ....


----------



## abbybeth

Nienor said:


> Is Millenium Force like Nitro at Six Flags Great Adventure in NJ?  If so, it's not that bad.  I'll google it later.
> 
> I've never pranced before, somebody is going to have to teach me.    However, I frequently wear green shirts, so that I can do.



I've not been, but looking at pictures, I'd rather go on the Nitro ... haha. From the profiles, it looks like M-Force is a higher, steeper drop and gets more speed. Nitro looks like it has more "fun" components as opposed to just "drop people and scare them"  

M-Force isn't that bad if you're used to coasters. Having it be the first roller coaster I ever went on in my life (unless you count the little catepiller kiddie coaster thats at summer town fairs...which I don't think counts since you're all of 2-3 feet off the ground!) made the experience quite a bit different for me!


----------



## CathrynRose

The first year Milennium Force opened, me and 2 girlfriends, did a girls-weekend and went to ride that on opening weekend. 

The drive from Chicago to Ohio was SHORTER then the time we spent in line.... we waited 4.5 hours for it!!!  

BUT - it was AMAZING!!!!  I was lightheaded and ready to pass out when it ended, but it was a good time!!


----------



## Nienor

You're right, it looks like Nitro but it's a bit newer and higher.  Definitely not what I would pick for a person's first coaster ride.  Now I really want to take a weekend trip to Cedar Point.


----------



## ANTSS2001

happy Saturday.. stuck at work today till tomorrow... isnt it Monday yet ???


----------



## Nienor

You look forward to Monday?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nienor said:


> You look forward to Monday?



truly am.. the day I will be sleeping the whole day!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## Nienor

Everybody's sleeping?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nienor said:


> Everybody's sleeping?


 I guess... not I though.... here at work till midnite...


----------



## ANTSS2001

c'mon September Disers.. come out come out whereever you are...


----------



## abbybeth

I'm here! I'm here!

Silly work has been getting in the way of my DIS time

*glomps work over the head with a bat*

all betters!


----------



## Nienor

My job tends to get in the way of my computer time too.  Can you believe we don't have internet access at my job?   


Then at home I get the usual springtime fun of Instructional Baseball (better than t-ball atleast) and Tiger Cubs.  Tomorrow I get to take a den of Tiger Cubs on a hike.  It should be ok, there's only one I want to lose in the woods.


----------



## abbybeth

Nienor said:


> My job tends to get in the way of my computer time too.  Can you believe we don't have internet access at my job?
> 
> 
> Then at home I get the usual springtime fun of Instructional Baseball (better than t-ball atleast) and Tiger Cubs.  Tomorrow I get to take a den of Tiger Cubs on a hike.  It should be ok, there's only one I want to lose in the woods.



hehe, some days I would probably be better off in we didn't have internet 

have fun on the hike - good luck with "misplacing" that one!


----------



## ANTSS2001

tell me about it... hopefully I get back to my normal dising hour next week.... my last trek for Nj this month is tomorrow... my aunts funeral.. then I am taking a break...


----------



## Nienor

I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nienor said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that.



it was short and sweet... left Pa at 6AM thismorning got to the parlor at around 8:30AM had the convoy ready at 9A... for a short notice... alot of friends and relatives as far as Ca came to bid farewell... the weather was gorgeous... it was like  mother nature had given a great farewell for my aunt... now am back at work... got here at 4PM   traffic was crazy... bumper to bumper from north/south of the turnpike... they were sitting ducks in route to the shore   I took the 295 and it was much faster!


----------



## Reminiscing_Cody

The 13th is our last day and the only thing we have planned is MK morning EMH for the re-opened Haunted Mansion (unless it opens earlier than scheduled).  Our flight is at 7:05p, so this ToT ride sounds like the perfect last ride to do before we have to drive to the airport.. so tentatively count myself and my wife in!  You might even be able to convince me to find some lime green shirts


----------



## ANTSS2001

Reminiscing_Cody said:


> The 13th is our last day and the only thing we have planned is MK morning EMH for the re-opened Haunted Mansion (unless it opens earlier than scheduled).  Our flight is at 7:05p, so this ToT ride sounds like the perfect last ride to do before we have to drive to the airport.. so tentatively count myself and my wife in!  You might even be able to convince me to find some lime green shirts



awesome!! awesome !! awesome !!   to the excitement !!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Reminiscing_Cody said:


> The 13th is our last day and the only thing we have planned is MK morning EMH for the re-opened Haunted Mansion (unless it opens earlier than scheduled).  Our flight is at 7:05p, so this ToT ride sounds like the perfect last ride to do before we have to drive to the airport.. so tentatively count myself and my wife in!  You might even be able to convince me to find some lime green shirts



I added you to "These Dates"

and you have a match !!!

brady961: Orlando,Fl resident ~ PM when in Town    

dmwang: Dolphin 8-9 to 8-15

newholidayx2: 8-10 to 8-17

eeyoregon: ASMo 8-26 to 9-1

lizardqueen: ASSp 8-26 to 9-4

Brian_WDW74: CBR 8-30 to 9-3

LauraAnn630: ASMU 9-1 to 9-7

LarryinArk: 9-3 to 9-8

StageTek: ASMo 9-5 to 9-13
Reminiscing_Cody POFQ 9-5 to 9-13

PaulaSB: POFQ 9-8 to 9-29

Glendamax: AKV 9-9 to 9-14

antss2001: Pop 9-11 to 9-15

Chef: ASMu 9-9 to 9-1616
BCV 9-16 to 9-21

nurse.darcy: 9-18 to 9-24

KingdomHeartsFan: ASMu 9-18 to 9-24

Evil Genius: POP 9-23 to 9-29

macraven: 9-24 to 10-4

RachelTori: BC 9-26 to 10-3

yearbook50: 10-13 to 10-20

newholidayx2: 11-9 to 11-16

Simba's Mom: BCV 11-29 to 12-6

DaisyDuck001: 12-4 to 12-15

kat3668: CSR 12-7 to 12-15

disneytraveler: 12-10 to 12-16

Colette: POFQ 12-10 to 12-17


Post your ADR,find a match, meet a friend!!!​


----------



## abbybeth

I just had to share with people who would understand ....

I'm no longer "earning my ears" ... I'm a real, live "mouseketeer" now! yay!


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> I just had to share with people who would understand ....
> 
> I'm no longer "earning my ears" ... I'm a real, live "mouseketeer" now! yay!



 arty: For abbybeth arty: ​
And A Peaceful Memorial Holiday to ALL !!!


----------



## Glendamax

abbybeth said:


> I just had to share with people who would understand ....
> 
> I'm no longer "earning my ears" ... I'm a real, live "mouseketeer" now! yay!


Woo - Hoo! Congrats! So funny how exciting that is! I remember trying to explain it to my non-DISer friends   Oh well . . .

Hey Antss . . . On the page with our names and links to our itenararies, you can't click on the individual names anymore. When you select someone's name, all of them are highlighted, and it leads you to the first page. I have no idea what happened. So when you get a chance, check it out.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Woo - Hoo! Congrats! So funny how exciting that is! I remember trying to explain it to my non-DISer friends   Oh well . . .
> 
> Hey Antss . . . On the page with our names and links to our itenararies, you can't click on the individual names anymore. When you select someone's name, all of them are highlighted, and it leads you to the first page. I have no idea what happened. So when you get a chance, check it out.



do you mean this link ????

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979

I tried it and it did click on your individual posts...


----------



## abbybeth

haha thanks ANTSS and Glendamax - I can't wait to meet you guys in September  I knew you'd understand ... but I think the next "title" isn't for a very long time, but at least I feel more important now!


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> haha thanks ANTSS and Glendamax - I can't wait to meet you guys in September  I knew you'd understand ... but I think the next "title" isn't for a very long time, but at least I feel more important now!



NP .. how was your holiday ?


----------



## Nienor

abbybeth said:


> haha thanks ANTSS and Glendamax - I can't wait to meet you guys in September  I knew you'd understand ... but I think the next "title" isn't for a very long time, but at least I feel more important now!



The next "title" is saying something memorable enough to get a tag.


----------



## abbybeth

ANTSS2001 said:


> NP .. how was your holiday ?



Not too bad. I had a college friend's wedding to go to on Saturday and spent the rest of the weekend with my bf::cop: and his family. We went to see Pirates but that was about the most of the excitement! It was really relaxing though, so I can't complain (even though it rained most of the weekend)

How was yours?


----------



## abbybeth

Nienor said:


> The next "title" is saying something memorable enough to get a tag.




*snort* I don't think I'll hold my breath for that one!  
but I've seen ones like "castmember" and "DIS veteran" - are those automatic like the mouseketeer? Those may be my only hope!


----------



## Reminiscing_Cody

Oh bother...

I went to book our flight today only to find the airline cancelled it.  We are going to have to take an earlier flight out (5:35p) so we won't be able to make it to the ToT ride unless it happens earlier in the day


----------



## ANTSS2001

Reminiscing_Cody said:


> Oh bother...
> 
> I went to book our flight today only to find the airline cancelled it.  We are going to have to take an earlier flight out (5:35p) so we won't be able to make it to the ToT ride unless it happens earlier in the day



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> Not too bad. I had a college friend's wedding to go to on Saturday and spent the rest of the weekend with my bf::cop: and his family. We went to see Pirates but that was about the most of the excitement! It was really relaxing though, so I can't complain (even though it rained most of the weekend)
> 
> How was yours?



I was at work... but it was slow.. so cant complain either... As I was trolling the boards.. I came across one of your post... and leasrn that this is your 1st trip ???  we have to do something special!!!  what day are you guys checking in and where are you staying again... Ok I know I should just go back to your previous post.. but c'mon make this old hag's life a lil easier   and how's your dad... is he practicing in walking to the WORLD ???


----------



## Nienor

abbybeth said:


> *snort* I don't think I'll hold my breath for that one!
> but I've seen ones like "castmember" and "DIS veteran" - are those automatic like the mouseketeer? Those may be my only hope!


Sure you can get tagged.  All you need to do is run around the forum and say funny things.   

I think those are automatic, but probably at a really high post count.


----------



## Glendamax

Reminiscing_Cody said:


> Oh bother...
> 
> I went to book our flight today only to find the airline cancelled it.  We are going to have to take an earlier flight out (5:35p) so we won't be able to make it to the ToT ride unless it happens earlier in the day


If you havent already booked the flight, what about taking a different airline home? Maybe they'll have a later time available.


----------



## Reminiscing_Cody

Glendamax said:


> If you havent already booked the flight, what about taking a different airline home? Maybe they'll have a later time available.



Unfortunately it adds too much extra cost.. $150 more to depart 2.5 hours later and deal with a long connection.


----------



## Nienor

Owch...  That's alot of money to change flight times. 


Time changing for the drop is ok with me, so long as nobody wants to do it at 9 am.


----------



## abbybeth

ANTSS2001 said:


> I was at work... but it was slow.. so cant complain either... As I was trolling the boards.. I came across one of your post... and leasrn that this is your 1st trip ???  we have to do something special!!!  what day are you guys checking in and where are you staying again... Ok I know I should just go back to your previous post.. but c'mon make this old hag's life a lil easier   and how's your dad... is he practicing in walking to the WORLD ???



YES! It is indeed my dream-come-true-first-ever-trip to the World!    
We fly out of Flint (Michigan) at 7ish am on Friday September 7th and are doing the town car to Port Orleans French Quarter - should arrive somewhere in the 930ish-1030ish time frame I think ... may be some sort of grocery stop in there? (Thank you so much for all your pictures of it in your last TR ... yuppers, I TR stalked you - and I emailed them to my parents and we're even more excited to stay there. I know I HAVE to take pictures with those crocodiles everywhere  ) and we will be leaving Friday September 14th in the evening, I think our flight leaves around 8pm

We apparently also get Flora Focker Crocker for the 12th and 13th, so I'll be bringing her to the TOT meet up  

all three of us have been walking more (I need to be doing actual running though, I have a stinking road race at the end of June I'm SO not ready for) and dad's been walking too apparently - my mom told me last night that he's lost like 10 pounds already and looks great!  Dad's been before, the first time he was of the opinion that you could do "MK in half a day or less" the second time he was at the Contemporary for 3 days. My mom and I are the rookies in our crew! But they're celebrating their 26th anniversary on the trip, so dad will get a special pin that way  mom's the big winner with getting the anniversary pin AND the first timers pin (though I'm tempted to celebrate my unbirthday on the 9th, since it's exactly a month before my real one ...  )

the entire thing is an absolute dream come true - and we hit the 99 days to go mark today - see ya later triple digit countdown!


----------



## abbybeth

Nienor said:


> Sure you can get tagged.  All you need to do is run around the forum and say funny things.
> 
> I think those are automatic, but probably at a really high post count.



I'll have to work harder on developing witty comments ... and use them as ammunition and run amok on the boards! 

yeah, the only DIS veterans I've seen are over 500 I think and the cast members are over 1000 .... but hey, mouseketeer sounds good to me! I'm buying my official ears in september!


----------



## Nienor

abbybeth said:


> but hey, mouseketeer sounds good to me! I'm buying my official ears in september!



Are you getting them embroidered with your name too?


----------



## abbybeth

Nienor said:


> Are you getting them embroidered with your name too?




ABSO-FRICKIN-LUTELY!  I'm doing it and I'm doing it RIGHT! 

(though part of me wants to try to hold out for the YOAMD ears ... I love blue, I love silver, I love clouds = NEED those ears!)


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> I'll have to work harder on developing witty comments ... and use them as ammunition and run amok on the boards!
> 
> yeah, the only DIS veterans I've seen are over 500 I think and the cast members are over 1000 .... but hey, mouseketeer sounds good to me! I'm buying my official ears in september!



I got my tag all in one day... I dedicated a thread for the tag fairy and made a poem for her thats where the POET Tag came from.. the other 2 were from a different thread talking about the Reisling Wine I had... and I always say "hello peeps"


----------



## Nienor

hmm..  Maybe I should write a Haiku about the tag fairy and see if I can get tagged.


----------



## abbybeth

or a sonnet perhaps?


----------



## Nienor

Haiku is easier, they don't rhyme.


----------



## mousehouselover

We are unable to go in Sept. Please take me off the list of Limeys. Thank you.


----------



## ANTSS2001

mousehouselover said:


> We are unable to go in Sept. Please take me off the list of Limeys. Thank you.



oh no.... hope it is nothing major.. just a change of plans for you and your loveones...


----------



## mousehouselover

ANTSS2001 said:


> oh no.... hope it is nothing major.. just a change of plans for you and your loveones...



DH felt we have more important things to focus and spend the money on. We have no plans to reschedule. Needless to say this was not a well received change in plans.


----------



## ANTSS2001

mousehouselover said:


> DH felt we have more important things to focus and spend the money on. We have no plans to reschedule. Needless to say this was not a well received change in plans.



 awwwww  if ever you need to vent... rant.... rave... feel free to do so !!!  wish I can do something for you.....


----------



## Glendamax

mousehouselover said:


> DH felt we have more important things to focus and spend the money on. We have no plans to reschedule. Needless to say this was not a well received change in plans.


Been there, done that, know how you feel  I hope you'll be able to go next September or another slow time so you'll be able to run around and get on everything!  
Hang in there!


----------



## abbybeth

mousehouselover said:


> DH felt we have more important things to focus and spend the money on. We have no plans to reschedule. Needless to say this was not a well received change in plans.



I'm sorry ...  

sending some  your way and good thoughts too ...


----------



## abbybeth

*crickets, crickets*

well, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ANTSS2001

hope everybody's having a great weekend....


----------



## Abby's Dad

Thanks for the PM, Glendamax - we are already on the list, DW   and I are the "and company" part of "abbybeth and company."  I am not as brave as abbybeth, but I am looking forward to meeting you and some other fellow DISers.  Our lime green bagalini messenger bags came last week.  And yes, I am working out  to get ready.  Well, its Monday, so I best get back to the chores


----------



## Julianna07

I received a PM from Glendamax about his thread.  I don't know how I missed it!     I'll talk to DH about meeting up.  I know he will ride it with you.  I on the other hand will take the Chicken exit and hold peoples stuff with Glendamax.  I feel a tad safer not being josseled high in the air.


----------



## abbybeth

Abby's Dad said:


> I am not as brave as abbybeth, but I am looking forward to meeting you and some other fellow DISers.



oh come on .... you're brave. We're just differently brave ...

and I don't know what I'm getting myself into, so that definitely helps!  


 yay for all of us crazies getting on the TOT!


----------



## Glendamax

Glad you guys found this thread! I HATE when I find out about things after they're over! So if you know anyone else who will be in WDW on the 13th, spread the word!  

Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Julianna07

Talked to the DH  and we're a go.   We'll be there on the 13th.  readjusted some plans but that is cool.  and I had to shuffle some ADRs anyway  So I'll be there with Glendamax guarding the "stuff"!


----------



## Glendamax

Julianna07 said:


> Talked to the DH  and we're a go.   We'll be there on the 13th.  readjusted some plans but that is cool.  and I had to shuffle some ADRs anyway  So I'll be there with Glendamax guarding the "stuff"!


HA! See ya there!


----------



## abbybeth

yay! fresh meat! errr.... I mean, new people! 



92 days til we fly ... hurry up, hurry up!


----------



## Julianna07

Someone had mentioned about getting shirts made if Michaels had their sale.   This week is their Stock Up sale.   T-shirts are 2 for $5.00  Not sure if that helps!    

I finially finished all my ADRs and now planning my days and first thing I wrote down was the TOT meet.  I can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Abby's Dad said:


> Thanks for the PM, Glendamax - we are already on the list, DW   and I are the "and company" part of "abbybeth and company."  I am not as brave as abbybeth, but I am looking forward to meeting you and some other fellow DISers.  Our lime green bagalini messenger bags came last week.  And yes, I am working out  to get ready.  Well, its Monday, so I best get back to the chores



I think you're all set DAD!!!  with your bagalini and working out.... the Mouse might not be able to keep with you!!! 



Julianna07 said:


> I received a PM from Glendamax about his thread.  I don't know how I missed it!     I'll talk to DH about meeting up.  I know he will ride it with you.  I on the other hand will take the Chicken exit and hold peoples stuff with Glendamax.  I feel a tad safer not being josseled high in the air.




Woohooooo   to our madness! 


Julianna07 said:


> Talked to the DH  and we're a go.   We'll be there on the 13th.  readjusted some plans but that is cool.  and I had to shuffle some ADRs anyway  So I'll be there with Glendamax guarding the "stuff"!





Julianna07 said:


> Someone had mentioned about getting shirts made if Michaels had their sale.   This week is their Stock Up sale.   T-shirts are 2 for $5.00  Not sure if that helps!
> 
> I finially finished all my ADRs and now planning my days and first thing I wrote down was the TOT meet.  I can't wait to meet you all!


ohhhh   I better go check that out thanks  


Ok... I know I have not been around... but due to family crisis.... and as I have mentioned before...  my aunt lost her battle from cancer and had past away on the 23rd of May.  It was a whirlwind of 2 weeks... from contacting family all over the country and abroad.  Finally everything seems to settle now and...

another reason behind why I have not been around... you know how you tend to be good with math when it comes to the WORLD ???  Well.. if you guys remember dmom is coming this Thursday the 7th... and I wasnt expecting that they will give me a weeks off next week at work since its like pulling tooth and nail but they gave me off.. then if you also remember my mini suv drinks gas like its water from hoover dam !  So after doing the math... just going to the nearest mall will cause me $55 to fill up... multiply that from 7th to the 15th... thats $440 ... for eating out for the 3 of us... $100 fur just lunch (unless me and dsis plays tag team with margarita then it would be more) thats $800 ... of course you would end up in some mall... and if mom shops.... even with the discount I get at the TDS would cause me a good $500  ... then staying at home.. of course I would be using electric to cool the house... water when they  have the need to wash  maybe about $100 ... totals to $1840 and thats not counting the soap in washing clothes, milk and other basic home necessities.  To make rhyme and reason to my madness... me and dsis went halfway and decided to take mom to WDW... and the second reason why I have not been around... is do you know it is fully booked in June ?? so I was trolling the phone lines since Monday... no availability from value to deluxe...other than the cabins at WL and GF and no way we're staying there to upscale for me  ... sooooooo we renewed tha AP for $300( which can be use for more trips), got the room at SSR for $150 a nite with the AP discount...flying via SWA we're only paying for dmom since me and dsis got the free ones already... so that totals to $900 .... and dmom shoulders the meal ticket  now knowing that is fully booked... I am contemplating for a rental so thats what I am trolling for... looking for a good discount.... 1st time to go in June but dsis is excited to get there on Star Wars Weekend... so if theres anything you need me to check for you.... PM away!!!! I will be adding the flicker window by Friday to my siggie...


PS: we finally found a rental... "economy" for $82 for a week!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

I am a regular at the "Paying Forward" thread but since this is an impromptu trip am only posting at my regular threads...

For those who have kids, friends, family young and old alike... I am offering to send postcards for them on this trip... Like a "cant wait to see you soon postcards, get well soon, happy bday or whatever message you want me to write"  and since this is a spur of the moment...  I might just be able to find the easy ones.. like the Fab Five Characters and Belle, Cindy, And Aurora and Tinkerbell... if you were ones a recipient of my Paying forward when you PM me you info.. please also add which one I had sent to you kids/family before.  The last time I will be able to check my PM is on Saturday Morning the 9th of Sept.  Feel free to PM and please dont think it will be  hassle... last April I mailed about 75 post cards... I enjoy and love doing this and am sure Lisa from the Post office will be happy to see me again   since she gets tasty cakes stuff everytime I visit the Mouse's houses!! so folks.. PM away...  again this offer is good for all ages!!!


----------



## abbybeth

Ok... I know I have not been around... but due to family crisis.... and as I have mentioned before...  my aunt lost her battle from cancer and had past away on the 23rd of May.  It was a whirlwind of 2 weeks... from contacting family all over the country and abroad.  Finally everything seems to settle now and...


  To make rhyme and reason to my madness... me and dsis went halfway and decided to take mom to WDW... 1st time to go in June but dsis is excited to get there on Star Wars Weekend... so if theres anything you need me to check for you.... PM away!!!! I will be adding the flicker window by Friday to my siggie...


[/QUOTE]


First of all,  I'm was so sorry to hear about your aunt when you posted - I can't imagine how hard that must be ... 

however, I am quite jealous that you get to go during Star Wars Weekends ... *drools* ... someday I'll get to go to one! I <3 Star Wars!   I can't wait to read the TR and see all the pictures!


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> however, I am quite jealous that you get to go during Star Wars Weekends ... *drools* ... someday I'll get to go to one! I <3 Star Wars!   I can't wait to read the TR and see all the pictures!



who's your fave Star Wars Character ????


----------



## Glendamax

Julianna07 said:


> Someone had mentioned about getting shirts made if Michaels had their sale.   This week is their Stock Up sale.   T-shirts are 2 for $5.00  Not sure if that helps!


Thanks for the info!


----------



## abbybeth

ANTSS2001 said:


> who's your fave Star Wars Character ????



Wicket W. Warrick, the Ewok   

I'm also in love with Anakin Skywalker - PRE-Darth, though that might have more to do with Hayden Christensen than Anakin

I also love Padme and Leia, good strong-willed, stubborn girls....


It's so hard to pick a fave because Star Wars are my favorite movies of all time!


----------



## EpcotLove

I'll be at MGM on this day- more than likely! If so I would love to meet you all at TOT!!!   Yay for creepy disney rides!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Thanks for the info!



 I hope I did not scare yah... I am ohhhhhhhh so looking forward to meet yah!!  What day are you doing Boma again ???



abbybeth said:


> Wicket W. Warrick, the Ewok
> 
> I'm also in love with Anakin Skywalker - PRE-Darth, though that might have more to do with Hayden Christensen than Anakin
> 
> I also love Padme and Leia, good strong-willed, stubborn girls....
> 
> 
> It's so hard to pick a fave because Star Wars are my favorite movies of all time!



I am a Yoda fan from day one !!!    and also Java  the hut 



EpcotLove said:


> I'll be at MGM on this day- more than likely! If so I would love to meet you all at TOT!!!   Yay for creepy disney rides!



Yey!!!  to the madness... list have been updated!!!


----------



## strmtroopr96

abbybeth said:


> Wicket W. Warrick, the Ewok
> 
> I'm also in love with Anakin Skywalker - PRE-Darth, though that might have more to do with Hayden Christensen than Anakin
> 
> I also love Padme and Leia, good strong-willed, stubborn girls....
> 
> 
> It's so hard to pick a fave because Star Wars are my favorite movies of all time!




Did you get to meet Warwick Davis? I was able to attend the original Star Wars Weekends back in 1997 when I was on the CP and got his autograph along with Jeremy Bullock (Boba Fett), Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca), Kenny Baker (R2D2), David Prowse (Darth Vader), and Anthony Daniels (C3P0...my fave because he is also the obvious voice of C3P0 LOL).   

I think I was more impressed that Warwick Davis also played "Willow" from that movie. LOL   My obsessions are Stormtroopers though. I think they have a certain "hotness" to them. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> I hope I did not scare yah... I am ohhhhhhhh so looking forward to meet yah!!  What day are you doing Boma again ???


It was soooo much fun talking to you on the phone! Thanks so much for calling me. I'm really looking forward to seeing you in September! 

Boma - I'm going there for breakfast on Wednesday, Sept. 12th at 9am. I've only been there for dinner, so I thought I'd try breakfast. I hope you can join me! So far I'm solo for that meal. So let me know!


----------



## abbybeth

strmtroopr96 said:


> Did you get to meet Warwick Davis? I was able to attend the original Star Wars Weekends back in 1997 when I was on the CP and got his autograph along with Jeremy Bullock (Boba Fett), Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca), Kenny Baker (R2D2), David Prowse (Darth Vader), and Anthony Daniels (C3P0...my fave because he is also the obvious voice of C3P0 LOL).
> 
> I think I was more impressed that Warwick Davis also played "Willow" from that movie. LOL   My obsessions are Stormtroopers though. I think they have a certain "hotness" to them. Ha Ha Ha



Sadly, I've never gotten to meet anyone that was involved in Star Wars in any capacity  

I am quite jealous that you got to meet all those at SWW ... I really hope that they don't discontinue SWW any time soon, I want to be able to save up enough to go, even if I have to go by myself! 

In the meantime I guess my stuffed animal version Wicket will have to suffice...

you're right about stormtroopers  ... but there's something about the young adult Anakin and younger Obi that gets me   granted, I'm fully willing to admit that the Hayden and Ewan factors do weigh heavily in that whole thing ...

I hope I get to see some Stormies wandering around when we're down there anyways ... I know it's a long shot though


----------



## EpcotLove

Hey! Thanks for adding me to the list, ANTSS!

Between 3-4pm is a perfect time for me! I actually have MGM down for Sept 13th and will be at the Primetime Cafe before heading to TOT..hmmm maybe not such a good idea, lol!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Ok folks !!!  Keep chatting...  And I'll report when I come back 1st thing Next Thursday!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

guess everybody's been busy with SUMMER lately !!!


----------



## abbybeth

ANTSS2001 said:


> guess everybody's been busy with SUMMER lately !!!



*OR* we just couldn't bear to go on without you!


OR work has been eating my brain....


CHOICES, CHOICES!


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> *OR* we just couldn't bear to go on without you!
> 
> 
> OR work has been eating my brain....
> 
> 
> CHOICES, CHOICES!



hahaha.... I know what you mean.. I am dreading the day I go back to work on Saturday... arggghhh am doing a 6A to 12A shift   How have you been ???  Hows Dad ???


----------



## abbybeth

ANTSS2001 said:


> hahaha.... I know what you mean.. I am dreading the day I go back to work on Saturday... arggghhh am doing a 6A to 12A shift   How have you been ???  Hows Dad ???



well, in all honesty work HAS been eating my brain! and this past week I had a big test for my online class, so I've been pretty consumed by all that garbage. 

Dad is doing well, exercising, planning and scheming. I can neither confirm nor deny whether or not I have any knowledge of the scheming. Nor can he. 

We aren't confirming or denying anything.

and my new obsession is my pre-trip report!

how was the impromptu trip to The World?


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> well, in all honesty work HAS been eating my brain! and this past week I had a big test for my online class, so I've been pretty consumed by all that garbage.
> 
> Dad is doing well, exercising, planning and scheming. I can neither confirm nor deny whether or not I have any knowledge of the scheming. Nor can he.
> 
> We aren't confirming or denying anything.
> 
> and my new obsession is *my pre-trip report!*
> 
> how was the impromptu trip to The World?



will post as soon as the the few pics I got got uploaded at photobucket


----------



## ANTSS2001

OK.. after sleeping all day Monday... I am ready to post post post... hope all is well with everybody...  

Sad to say due to the crowd I was not able to experience TOT this past trip even dmom was a wee bit disappointed... the crowd was really T H I C K !!!  average wait time at MG  last Sunday was about 90 minutes... fast passes was done by noon time  and the crowd for SW was not what I had expected... maybe because it was mid celebration already... not alot of SW fanatic showed up... but it was quiet an experience


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> OK.. after sleeping all day Monday... I am ready to post post post... hope all is well with everybody...
> 
> Sad to say due to the crowd I was not able to experience TOT this past trip even dmom was a wee bit disappointed... the crowd was really T H I C K !!!  average wait time at MG  last Sunday was about 90 minutes... fast passes was done by noon time  and the crowd for SW was not what I had expected... maybe because it was mid celebration already... not alot of SW fanatic showed up... but it was quiet an experience



1. Glad to hear that you crashed on Monday. My day is Friday. I used to feel guilty about that, but when you work weird/long shifts, your body needs to recover!

2. So sorry about all the people! Did you think to check out the crowd level chart b4 you left - or did you run out of time? I'm sorry you didnt get a chance to do TOT, but at least you get to try again in Sept!

*Abbybeth* (aka Sissy ) You are sooooo fortunant to be going with parents who are also EXCITED about going!  I cant wait to see you all in Sept! Don't worry, I wont call you "Sissy", or do a cheer pose! So cool that you are the anti-cheerleader. I was too, but now that I see how athletic they are, I'm starting to change my mind! (Did you see Cheerleader Nation on TV last season? It was really good!)

I'm looking forward to this meet! I'm trying to get in shape for this trip, but by the 13th, I would've eaten at all of my ADRs already!!!!! Oh Well!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> 1. Glad to hear that you crashed on Monday. My day is Friday. I used to feel guilty about that, but when you work weird/long shifts, your body needs to recover!
> 
> 2. So sorry about all the people! *Did you think to check out the crowd level chart b4 you left *- or did you run out of time? I'm sorry you didnt get a chance to do TOT, but at least you get to try again in Sept!




Honestly...  I stopped checking crowd level... I just go go go...  and also have retired doing commando style since 2004     I wake up late.... I take my time to get ready in the morning...  I wonder at the lobby stalking Disers who are checking in  !!!  then go to the park of choice for the day   which reminds me... what time are you doing Boma for breakfast on the 12th ???


----------



## abbybeth

Glendamax said:


> *Abbybeth* (aka Sissy ) You are sooooo fortunant to be going with parents who are also EXCITED about going!  I cant wait to see you all in Sept! Don't worry, I wont call you "Sissy", or do a cheer pose! So cool that you are the anti-cheerleader. I was too, but now that I see how athletic they are, I'm starting to change my mind! (Did you see Cheerleader Nation on TV last season? It was really good!)
> 
> I'm looking forward to this meet! I'm trying to get in shape for this trip, but by the 13th, I would've eaten at all of my ADRs already!!!!! Oh Well!



hehehe! I played basketball and did track in HS and did track in college ... those wussy cheerleaders got nothin'! (though they can do a lot of flippies!) I started reading your TR from last year - I'm guessing you were a baller too 

and I'm *extremely* lucky to have the parents I have - and that not only do they want to go to Disney, but it was their idea! We're all getting together this weekend and it's going to be a ridiculous Disney fest (plus celebrating father's day and the birthday of my mom and aunt!) 

I'm trying to get back in shape for Disney too (and the stupid 5k I'm supposed to be running next weekend ) but I REALLY want a McFlurry from McDonald's right now  I'm only on page 10 of your TR ... maybe I need the sustenance to be able to read all of it AND your 2005 one - your TR is awesome


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> what time are you doing Boma for breakfast on the 12th ???


 9am!



abbybeth said:


> I'm trying to get back in shape for Disney too (and the stupid 5k I'm supposed to be running next weekend ) but I REALLY want a McFlurry from McDonald's right now  I'm only on page 10 of your TR ... maybe I need the sustenance to be able to read all of it AND your 2005 one - your TR is awesome



I know this is really bad, but when I'm starting to get tired while I'm on one of my walks, I pretend I'm walking to Test Track or Soaring, and keep on going!

Thanks for reading my reports! Hopefully they will arm you with some helpful tips!


----------



## Abby's Dad

> I'm starting to get tired while I'm on one of my walks



OK - distractions from the rigors of walking - singing (to oneself if necessary), humming, whistling, any number of classic Disney tunes.  I find a lot of those from my childhood (back when both Walt and I were young!) wandering through my head lately, and they do tend to brighten my mood, so hi ho, hi ho, it's off to walk we go ......

With a great attitude like yours you can do it!

And I was looking forward to Soarin' before, but the way you talk about it, I am REALLY looking forward to it.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> 9am!
> 
> 
> 
> tired while I'm on one of my walks, I pretend I'm walking to Test Track or Soaring, and keep on going!



not a bad idea... me.. walking toward the cantina in mexico.. hi..ho..hi..ho.. of to get a drink I go !!!   Abby's Dad


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

I'd love to join in on this!   I have a DIS lime green shirt (back from when there was a DIS Store).   LOVE TOT!

If I'm correct - the 13th is a Thursday, right?


----------



## ANTSS2001

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> I'd love to join in on this!   I have a DIS lime green shirt (back from when there was a DIS Store).   LOVE TOT!
> 
> If I'm correct - the 13th is a Thursday, right?



yes yes !!!   to the madness!!!!


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

Well then count me in!   Since I posted it subscribed me to this thread so I can keep up to date on meeting times, etc.   Sounds like a lot of fun.  I know when we CM's see a huge group all in the same colored shirts it's extra fun as we can usually joke around with them.  ("ah...did you know you all dressed alike when you left this morning?")


----------



## ANTSS2001

ANTSS2001 said:


> When:  Sept. 13, 2007
> Time: tentatively/roughly between 3P and 4P
> Tentative riders as follows:
> 
> Glendamax
> ANTSS2001
> jetsetter90 and company
> CathrynRose and company
> angwill
> abbybeth and company
> strmtroopr96
> Nienor
> Julianna07 and DH
> EpcotLove
> ThePhantomsGirl
> mcdee & roomie



Updated list!!!!


----------



## EpcotLove

80 days.. ahhhhhhhh  

Can't wait to meet some fellow crazy disers


----------



## Nienor

We need a lime green shirt?  oh well, good excuse to go shopping.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nienor said:


> We need a lime green shirt?  oh well, good excuse to go shopping.



yup yup!!!!   how many more sleep ??????


----------



## Nienor

ANTSS2001 said:


> yup yup!!!!   how many more sleep ??????


Lessee, the Disney site says my next vacation is 79 days away.  I arrive on the 8th.  So 84 more days to the TOT drop.   Wheeeeeeee!


You know, I own like 8 green shirts but wouldn't consider any of them lime green.  lol  But one does have a very cute pattern with little skulls hidden in it.  Maybe I'll wear that one.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nienor said:


> So 84 more days to the TOT drop.   Wheeeeeeee!



 that long...  what am I to do....  I am stuck at work that long.... mama mia


----------



## Nienor

I haven't had a vacation since I was at Disney the end of last September.  I'm not sure if I can last 84 more days.


----------



## ANTSS2001

take it easy... breath in...breath out.... one at a time.... concentrate... you have to make it....


 



Nienor said:


> I haven't had a vacation since I was at Disney the end of last September.  I'm not sure if I can last 84 more days.


----------



## Nienor

*breathes*  I feel better now.  I'm sure my sanity can make it another couple of months.


----------



## abbybeth

Nienor said:


> We need a lime green shirt?  oh well, good excuse to go shopping.



 TEAM UNIFORM!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

the nite I can dis and it is a slow nite here


----------



## mcdee1980

hey y'all my roommate, brandon, and I will be in WDW 9/10-15 and would love to join you . . . I don't know if I'm going to be able to talk him into a lime green shirt, but I'll try!


----------



## abbybeth

yay mcdee found us! 


(she's my croc exchange partner! - so yes, Fauna the FockerCrocker will be joining us all on the ToT as well. From what I hear she's a little daredevil, so she won't be hanging out with my dad and Glenda!  )


----------



## Nienor

ANTSS2001 said:


> the nite I can dis and it is a slow nite here



Then you should have had plenty of time to finish your trip report.   


YAY!  More riders.  How many people can one ToT car hold?


----------



## Abby's Dad

> How many people can one ToT car hold?



Oh no problemo - I.m sure that Glendamax is with me in allowing any fresh joiners to have our spots - absolutely no charge!


----------



## ANTSS2001

mcdee1980 said:


> hey y'all my roommate, brandon, and I will be in WDW 9/10-15 and would love to join you . . . I don't know if I'm going to be able to talk him into a lime green shirt, but I'll try!





When:  Sept. 13, 2007
Time: tentatively/roughly between 3P and 4P
Tentative riders as follows:

Glendamax
ANTSS2001
jetsetter90 and company
CathrynRose and company
angwill
abbybeth and company
strmtroopr96
Nienor
Julianna07 and DH
EpcotLove
ThePhantomsGirl
mcdee & roomie





Nienor said:


> Then you should have had plenty of time to finish your trip report.
> 
> 
> YAY!  More riders.  How many people can one ToT car hold?





this is the pic of me and mom... last year!!!


​(click on the pic to enlarge)​
21  riders!!!


----------



## Julianna07

Abby's Dad said:


> Oh no problemo - I.m sure that Glendamax is with me in allowing any fresh joiners to have our spots - absolutely no charge!



They can have my seat as well!   I won't be using it!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Julianna07 said:


> They can have my seat as well!   I won't be using it!



c'mon!!!!  you can be in the picture  with us!


----------



## Abby's Dad

> c'mon!!!! you can be in the picture with us!



OOH! OOH! (Remember the shorter police officer on I think it was Car 54 Where Are You - c'mon, I can't be the only old person here!) I'm ready for the group picture, will bring the tripod for the camera, and the remote release, so that EVERYBODY can be in on the picture (you people over on the left, yeah, that's right, the ones that are still in Animal Kingdom, can you squeeze in just a little bit more so that we can get everybody - oh no! somebody over in the Magic Kingdom blinked )


----------



## abbybeth

Abby's Dad said:


> OOH! OOH! (Remember the shorter police officer on I think it was Car 54 Where Are You - c'mon, I can't be the only old person here!) I'm ready for the group picture, will bring the tripod for the camera, and the remote release, so that EVERYBODY can be in on the picture (you people over on the left, yeah, that's right, the ones that are still in Animal Kingdom, can you squeeze in just a little bit more so that we can get everybody - oh no! somebody over in the Magic Kingdom blinked )



HEY! you got your ears! You're a mousketeer now - congrats!


----------



## Abby's Dad

> HEY! you got your ears! You're a mousketeer now - congrats!



You betcha mate!   , and in case you hadn't noticed, a new avatar.  But what's this posting stuff - I thought that you were working!  Boy, I need to get your job!


----------



## Julianna07

ANTSS2001 said:


> c'mon!!!!  you can be in the picture  with us!



No no no,    From the beginning I said I would help Glenda guard "The Stuff".  I know that DH will drop with y'all, but someone has to watch "The Stuff"!



Abby's Dad said:


> OOH! OOH! (Remember the shorter police officer on I think it was Car 54 Where Are You - c'mon, I can't be the only old person here!) I'm ready for the group picture, will bring the tripod for the camera, and the remote release, so that EVERYBODY can be in on the picture (you people over on the left, yeah, that's right, the ones that are still in Animal Kingdom, can you squeeze in just a little bit more so that we can get everybody - oh no! somebody over in the Magic Kingdom blinked )



Got the tripod packed in day pack already and I can set the timer when you're ready,  lets get in the picture!


----------



## Nienor

ANTSS2001 said:


> 21  riders!!!



YAY!  I'm glad somebody knows.


----------



## Glendamax

I think I should start a thread for Professional DISer Stuff-Holders (PDSH)! I think its REALLY funny how my name is the first on the list of riders!


----------



## ANTSS2001

<snicker> *bringing the I Will DO it Potion hehehe  and the magic red stones...  ones they see this I know they will agree to ride with us*  ahem..ahem... 

Hello fellow riders!  In a couple of months our meeting will convene at the Nth floor of TOT and I am so glad to share the a scream with you!!!


----------



## Glendamax

Check out this link . . . 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=19416746&posted=1#post19416746

Looks like some of you could help her out!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Oh No! I was trying to work up some courage to ride Splash Mountain this year!



when do you plan to do this ???  I will ride with you if you want... where's Abby... Ohhhhhhhhhh  Abby...


----------



## Nienor

Definitely ride Splash Mountain.  It's much better than ToT and the drop isn't so bouncy.


----------



## Abby's Dad

> where's Abby... Ohhhhhhhhhh Abby...



Abby is participating in Flying 101 - high in the sky on her trip to Indianapolis - first flight.  She'll be back sometime Sunday night.  In the meantime, we have the grandkitty (Zoe).


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> when do you plan to do this ???  I will ride with you if you want... where's Abby... Ohhhhhhhhhh  Abby...


Well . . . Here are the days I'm planning on going to Magic Kingdom in September to TRY to ride Splash Mountain:* Sun. night (9th), Tues morning (11th), and maybe Fri. morning (14th)* which is my departure day.
Wed. morning (12th) is my lazy day, and also a low crowds day for MK. So if any of you are going that day, let me know.

But look . . . I read that the drop on Splash Mountain was worse than TOT and Expedition Everest! OHHHH!!!!!! I'm going to Animal Kingdom on Thurs. morning (13th) to ride EE (and Dinosaur). I dont want to do that alone though. Any volunteers  . . .


----------



## Nienor

Me and my family will be in MK on the 9th, all day.  You can ride with us, we're a party of 3 and always have an extra seat.  I prefer to ride in the back so you don't get so wet.

Truthfully, the drop isn't as bad as it looks, and it's incredibly smooth.  ToT just bounces ya up and down, it's ok once a day at best.  The ride inside Splash Mountain is just fantastic.


----------



## Glendamax

Nienor said:


> Me and my family will be in MK on the 9th, all day.  You can ride with us, we're a party of 3 and always have an extra seat.  I prefer to ride in the back so you don't get so wet.



Thanks will PM my cell number, so hopefully we can meet up that night. Be prepared to talk about a bunch of random stuff as we're going up that lift hill. If not, I'll be praying OUT LOUD!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Happy Fourth !!! ​







(just in case I get stuck at work... greeting you guys in advance  )


----------



## Julianna07

Incase you missed it last time,  Michaels has their t-shirts on sale again 2 for $5.00.   Not sure if they are on sale all week  or just sunday - tuesday (My flyer is downstairs...)  you might want to double check your flyers or stores.  I need to get some too!


----------



## Glendamax

Julianna07 said:


> Incase you missed it last time,  Michaels has their t-shirts on sale again 2 for $5.00.   Not sure if they are on sale all week  or just sunday - tuesday (My flyer is downstairs...)  you might want to double check your flyers or stores.  I need to get some too!


Thanks again! I forgot!


----------



## Poohbear67

Timmy,

We are having dinner at the 50's diner at 6ish so he might be able to be at the TOT for the meet please keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Poohbear67 said:


> Timmy,
> 
> We are having dinner at the 50's diner at 6ish so he might be able to be at the TOT for the meet please keep your fingers crossed.



he ??? what do you mean he ????  YOu mean you're going to let DBF ride with us  and what about you ?? where are you going to be !!!  *Looks at Abby'sDad* oh no you don't Mister!!!


----------



## Poohbear67

ANTSS2001 said:


> he ??? what do you mean he ????  YOu mean you're going to let DBF ride with us  and what about you ?? where are you going to be !!!  *Looks at Abby'sDad* oh no you don't Mister!!!



OOPs my fault can't type this week apparently, I meant We I can't wait this is going to be so much fun.  

How will we know exactly when to meet????


----------



## ANTSS2001

Poohbear67 said:


> OOPs my fault can't type this week apparently, I meant We I can't wait this is going to be so much fun.
> 
> How will we know exactly when to meet????




Hey Nance!!!  Hope all is well with you this holiday.  Me???  I am here at work trying to help the sick    anywho...  It seems like majority have ADRS closer to 4PM so we should be meeting at 3PM and hopefully by 4PM after taking the plunge we all had regain consciousness, breath and strength  We just have to pin point the venue...


----------



## Poohbear67

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hey Nance!!!  Hope all is well with you this holiday.  Me???  I am here at work trying to help the sick    anywho...  It seems like majority have ADRS closer to 4PM so we should be meeting at 3PM and hopefully by 4PM after taking the plunge we all had regain consciousness, breath and strength  We just have to pin point the venue...



Sounds good to me.  I know that we are doing the Water Parks this year so most of this trip (besides the things that are already planned)we are playing it by ear.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hey peeps  still here had not abandoned the ship yet its just that some heavy storm is coming my way and just trying to set sail to some calming waters  carry on mate!


----------



## abbybeth

we got hit yesterday too - HUGE rain storm that also brought 2-3 inches of hail (depending on where in the city you were)

not fun! and my poor kitten had to suffer through it alone because I was still at work when it happened!


----------



## Keeva

Hi all,
We should be able to make the TOT meet. Look forward to seeing you guys


----------



## ANTSS2001

Keeva said:


> Hi all,
> We should be able to make the TOT meet. Look forward to seeing you guys



 list had been updated!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

.....


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

I did a trial run for you guys on Wednesday in my Lime Green DIS shirt.  I rode it four times in a row - thanks to getting there early and grabbing a FP.


----------



## abbybeth

ANTSS2001 said:


> .....



oh ANTSS! I'm sorry that you're still not feeling up to par  

sending good thoughts   and best wishes  your way - hope you're feeling better soon!

(but look at it this way, better to be feeling icky NOW than when you're down in The World - you're just getting it out of the way! right?)


----------



## Poohbear67

Get better Timmy.


----------



## CathrynRose

I CANT WAIT!!!!

We're looking at a 3 o'clock meet, right? I think my ADR's are for 4-ish at Mama's - so Ill need to time to hustle over to the other side of the park!

CANNNNNNNT WAAAAAAIT!!!


----------



## CathrynRose

ANTSS2001 said:


> .....




Youre still ill'n??? Im so sorry.


----------



## Julianna07

Another Michaels t-shirt Update.  5 for $10.00 this week during their Dollar days....  I HAVE to get over there and pick up a few so I can decorate a few for our trip.

take care all!


----------



## Glendamax

Julianna07 said:


> Another Michaels t-shirt Update.  5 for $10.00 this week during their Dollar days....


I really need to get over there!!! Can I catch a ride with you?  



CathrynRose said:


> I CANT WAIT!!!!
> 
> We're looking at a 3 o'clock meet, right? I think my ADR's are for 4-ish at Mama's - so Ill need to time to hustle over to the other side of the park!
> 
> CANNNNNNNT WAAAAAAIT!!!


Hey! So I'll get to see you at 2 meets - that is, if I dont fall asleep early that night!


----------



## CathrynRose

Glendamax said:


> Hey! So I'll get to see you at 2 meets - that is, if I dont fall asleep early that night!



I told you - Colleens got a car and I aint afraid to come drag you outta there!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> I did a trial run for you guys on Wednesday in my Lime Green DIS shirt.  I rode it four times in a row - thanks to getting there early and grabbing a FP.



awesome... now am jealous!!!



abbybeth said:


> oh ANTSS! I'm sorry that you're still not feeling up to par
> 
> sending good thoughts   and best wishes  your way - hope you're feeling better soon!
> 
> (but look at it this way, better to be feeling icky NOW than when you're down in The World - you're just getting it out of the way! right?)



hey abby!!!  you got that right... but I was tempted to hop on a plane last Thursday when Doc said i have to be off my feet to get a much needed rest... hmmmmm 



Poohbear67 said:


> Get better Timmy.



 nance!!!  Thanks... hope all is well with you...



CathrynRose said:


> Youre still ill'n??? Im so sorry.




 wish me luck tomorrow I go see the oncologist... GYN dont just want to take my triplets out and be done with it 



Julianna07 said:


> Another Michaels t-shirt Update.  5 for $10.00 this week during their Dollar days....  I HAVE to get over there and pick up a few so I can decorate a few for our trip.
> 
> take care all!



dsis checked Michaels last week and they ran out of Lime green ones 



Glendamax said:


> I
> 
> 
> Hey! So I'll get to see you at 2 meets - that is, if I dont fall asleep early that night!



woohoooo!!!  





CathrynRose said:


> I told you - Colleens got a car and I aint afraid to come drag you outta there!!!



Colleen as in patsfan7 colleen???  Awesome!

OK now back at my corner to get a couple more snoozes... this cough meds makes me go


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## ANTSS2001

click here for T.O.T

happy thoughts Peeps!!!


----------



## abbybeth

it's getting closer!  

 

can't wait to finally meet everyone and have my first TOT experience!

(Timmy, how ya feelin'?)


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> (Timmy, how ya feelin'?)



Better than last week thank you very much!  I am taking this week off in worrying about appointmets.. meds.. and doctors...  How's the Belle outfit going on ???


----------



## Nienor

ANTSS2001 said:


> click here for T.O.T
> 
> happy thoughts Peeps!!!



*watches video, makes mental note not to eat Mickey bar before drop*


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nienor said:


> *watches video, makes mental note not to eat Mickey bar before drop*



  almost time!!!


----------



## CathrynRose

46 DAYS, YOU GUYSSSS!!!

WOOO HOOOOO!!!!

      ​


----------



## Glendamax

CathrynRose said:


> 46 DAYS, YOU GUYSSSS!!!
> 
> WOOO HOOOOO!!!!
> 
> ​


I FINALLY bought my annual pass on Friday! So I guess it's official!  
I cant believe it's almost time to go!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## CathrynRose

*YIPPPPEEE!!!

41 days tomorrow, from September 12th!

Its creeping up on us! YAY!!!

     *​


----------



## crzykid

Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!

I have NEVER been on TOT(to scared) and what better time to ride it then with my fellow dissers.


----------



## ANTSS2001

crzykid said:


> Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have NEVER been on TOT(to scared) and what better time to ride it then with my fellow dissers.



 aboard!!!


----------



## CathrynRose

GMAX - 

I just read your trip report from last year! Wonderful!!! You cracked me up! I had NO IDEA black people went to DisneyWorld! NONE! I cant believe in all those trips of yesteryear, I hadnt noticed. LOL!

I always say Im going to do one, and never do - this year I AM DOING ONE! Youve inspired me!!


----------



## Glendamax

CathrynRose said:


> GMAX -
> 
> I just read your trip report from last year! Wonderful!!! You cracked me up! I had NO IDEA black people went to DisneyWorld! NONE! I cant believe in all those trips of yesteryear, I hadnt noticed. LOL!
> 
> I always say Im going to do one, and never do - this year I AM DOING ONE! Youve inspired me!!


  You are a trip! Thanks for reading my report! I really had a great time last year! This year I'm looking forward to meeting even more people from the DIS! I cant wait!

The big tip for trip reports is to start it the week you get back while your memory is still fresh. OH and keep in mind that they are alot of work!


----------



## CathrynRose

Glendamax said:


> You are a trip! Thanks for reading my report! I really had a great time last year! This year I'm looking forward to meeting even more people from the DIS! I cant wait!
> 
> The big tip for trip reports is to start it the week you get back while your memory is still fresh. OH and keep in mind that they are alot of work!



I know - I used to daily write in a "journal' thing - just to remember the trip, but towards the end of it, it stops getting so detailed - it's super basic.... 

MK ate at Caseys.... went to Epcot for Illuminations... hot. 

 

So,. I can imagine posting can get tedious. But, its so WONDERFUL reading the details (and yours with pics) of someone elses trip.  

*41 days!!!!! **whoooop-whoooop-whoooooooop**​


----------



## Friendly Frog

ANTSS2001 said:


> Now that Free dining got offered I am adding an extra trip this year.  Will be at Pop from Sept. 11th to the 15th and would love to share laugh with fellow Disers!!!  There's a few of us already at Pop doing the MNSSHP on the 14th... So what do you think ?
> 
> When:  Sept. 13, 2007
> Time: 3:00PM
> Tentative riders as follows:
> 
> Glendamax
> ANTSS2001
> jetsetter90 and company
> CathrynRose and company
> angwill
> abbybeth and company
> strmtroopr96
> Nienor
> Julianna07 and DH
> EpcotLove
> ThePhantomsGirl
> mcdee1980 & roomie
> Keeva & company
> crzykid



Darn...I will be at MK on the 13th and I didn't get park hoppers this time. I will be thinking of you guys on the 15th when I do TOT.


----------



## Poohbear67

Okay Timmy please put us on the list 2 people.  We have adr's that night at the 50's Prime Time so we will most likely be there that afternoon.


----------



## Glendamax

Friendly Frog said:


> Darn...I will be at MK on the 13th and I didn't get park hoppers this time.


 (wow, I could use this as an excuse so I wont have to get on!  )


----------



## abbybeth

Glendamax said:


> (wow, I could use this as an excuse so I wont have to get on!  )



Too late!!!!

We already know you weren't planning an MK day - you're in it for the long haul    


I won't force you to ride, but then I can only speak for myself ...


----------



## Abby's Dad

> (wow, I could use this as an excuse so I wont have to get on!  )



G-Max - did you want me to bring a doctor's note for you too?


----------



## CathrynRose

abbybeth said:


> Too late!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I won't force you to ride, but then I can only speak for myself ...




Thats right - she is ONLY speaking for herself!  

Youre coming on!


----------



## Glendamax

Abby's Dad said:


> G-Max - did you want me to bring a doctor's note for you too?


 Yes! And while you're at it, bring the doctor too!


----------



## Nienor

Is he cute?  Does the doctor wear a lime green shirt?  Then bring him.


----------



## Glendamax

Nienor said:


> Is he cute?  Does the doctor wear a lime green shirt?  Then bring him.


----------



## Abby's Dad

> Is he cute? Does the doctor wear a lime green shirt? Then bring him



Actually his wife is cuter    Wait a minute, Lynn, put that rolling pin down, Lynn .............


----------



## Goofy'slady

Okay somebody has to add me and my hubby to the ToT list on the 13th.  My hubby's fave of MGM.

Toya


----------



## ANTSS2001

Poohbear67 said:


> Okay Timmy please put us on the list 2 people.  We have adr's that night at the 50's Prime Time so we will most likely be there that afternoon.



Updated!!!  



Abby's Dad said:


> Actually his wife is cuter    Wait a minute, Lynn, put that rolling pin down, Lynn .............



 



Goofy'slady said:


> Okay somebody has to add me and my hubby to the ToT list on the 13th.  My hubby's fave of MGM.
> 
> Toya



updated


----------



## CathrynRose

37 days from September 13th! ! ! !
       ​


----------



## Lease

I'm sad that we (me and the DH) won't be able to make it, silly airline. Cody is the DH. I'm a little late to jump on the thread, but hopefully another meet of some kind will present it self between the 5th and 13th *hint* *hint* It would be great to meet some of the people behind the Pre-TR.

Lisa


----------



## Poohbear67

Lease said:


> I'm sad that we (me and the DH) won't be able to make it, silly airline. Cody is the DH. I'm a little late to jump on the thread, but hopefully another meet of some kind will present it self between the 5th and 13th *hint* *hint* It would be great to meet some of the people behind the Pre-TR.
> 
> Lisa




your staying at Pop right??  Well then your in Luck   there is a meet n greet on the 12th well lets just say probably every night at the petals pool as Cat would say just look for the Monkey!!!1


----------



## Lease

We'll be at POFQ, I made sure we have enough LGMH to add one to our daily gear so we are bound to spot someone at some point. There will be DISers everywhere, right? On the bonus side it means I don't have to go find a large tall lime green shirt for the DH.


----------



## Abby's Dad

Lease said:


> We'll be at POFQ, I made sure we have enough LGMH to add one to our daily gear so we are bound to spot someone at some point. There will be DISers everywhere, right? On the bonus side it means I don't have to go find a large tall lime green shirt for the DH.



Possibly you'll be running into us - we arrive at POFQ on 9/7, leaving 9/15.  DD is working on window decs and door decs as we speak.  DW and I will probably be difficult to miss with our lime green Bagallinis.  And I know that we will be meeing a couple of other DISers from Utah while we are there also.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

For those of you who will be coming to WDW and doing a stay on either of the weekends (before or after the TOT meet) - if you go to Epcot on a Saturday or Sunday - I work at Soarin those days.  Be sure to say "hi" if you see me!  I'm the only Holly that works there.

Holly


----------



## Lease

Abby's Dad said:


> Possibly you'll be running into us - we arrive at POFQ on 9/7, leaving 9/15.



I hope we run into you (been reading Abby's pre-tr), I plan to decorate our window as well. We should be easy to find with our LGMH and the DH tends to stand out (well above-he's 6'8") crowds. 

Getting really excited for the trip 24 days!!


----------



## Abby's Dad

> I hope we run into you (been reading Abby's pre-tr), I plan to decorate our window as well. We should be easy to find with our LGMH and the DH tends to stand out (well above-he's 6'8") crowds.



Hey Lisa, maybe you can PM Abby and exchange cell numbers or we can PM names so that we can live a message on room phone, and get together with you and Cody for a soda or whatever at one of the facilities at POFQ.


----------



## Glendamax

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> For those of you who will be coming to WDW and doing a stay on either of the weekends (before or after the TOT meet) - if you go to Epcot on a Saturday or Sunday - I work at Soarin those days.  Be sure to say "hi" if you see me!  I'm the only Holly that works there.
> 
> Holly


 Man! I wont get to EPCOT till Monday. Sorry that I'm gonna miss you. Thanks for letting us that you'll be there!


----------



## Abby's Dad

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> For those of you who will be coming to WDW and doing a stay on either of the weekends (before or after the TOT meet) - if you go to Epcot on a Saturday or Sunday - I work at Soarin those days.  Be sure to say "hi" if you see me!  I'm the only Holly that works there.
> 
> Holly



We'll be in Epcot Friday, and part of Sunday (mostly just there on Sunday for lunch at Le Cellier), the weekend before the ToT meet - so maybe we'll see you.



> Man! I wont get to EPCOT till Monday. Sorry that I'm gonna miss you. Thanks for letting us that you'll be there!



G-Max - Do you get to WDW on Sunday?


----------



## EpcotLove

ahhhhh so close til our trips!! 

So when we get on the TOT, are they going to let us all get on together?  How many people can the TOT seat? Sorry if this was already asked, I am so tired.

 I will be the short blonde with my periwinkle colored bagallini...


----------



## Nienor

EpcotLove said:


> I will be the short blonde with my periwinkle colored bagallini...


I'll be the chubby blonde with the lime green bagallini.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Nienor said:


> I'll be the chubby blonde with the lime green bagallini.



you can join the short and chunky one --->Me


----------



## EpcotLove

Nienor said:


> I'll be the chubby blonde with the lime green bagallini.




LOL!!!!!!!!!! You ppl are too funny.

Anyway- does anyone know about how many of us can ride at once?


----------



## Glendamax

Abby's Dad said:


> G-Max - Do you get to WDW on Sunday?


Yes, I'll be there on Sunday. After I land, I'm going over to Animal Kingdom for a bit, then dinner at Boma with Eeyore's Tiara, then over to MGM.


EpcotLove said:


> Anyway- does anyone know about how many of us can ride at once?


I think it has 2 or 3 rows of 8 seats. So it should hold all the _riding_ DISers, while the STUFF HOLDERS and I, are waiting at the exit. I will get in line with all of you and then take the chicken exit. If the original version of that ride scared me to death, you know the new 5 to 6 drops will ruin me for the rest of my life!


----------



## EpcotLove

Glendamax said:


> Yes, I'll be there on Sunday. After I land, I'm going over to Animal Kingdom for a bit, then dinner at Boma with Eeyore's Tiara, then over to MGM.
> 
> I think it has 2 or 3 rows of 8 seats. So it should hold all the _riding_ DISers, while the STUFF HOLDERS and I, are waiting at the exit. I will get in line with all of you and then take the chicken exit. If the original version of that ride scared me to death, you know the new 5 to 6 drops will ruin me for the rest of my life!



oh puh-leez, you are so riding it with us. You have any idea how bad the ride scares me? But I will ride it for my fellow DISers. lol. It is nice of you to hold stuff though- that's very supportive too.. hahah


----------



## ANTSS2001

EpcotLove said:


> ahhhhh so close til our trips!!
> 
> So when we get on the TOT, are they going to let us all get on together?  How many people can the TOT seat? Sorry if this was already asked, I am so tired.



there was a group of 17 (the most I have riden with was 22) when me and dmom was in line last June and they opt to wait for the next empty ones and they all rode together... so I guess whenever we get there we let the few people ahead of us and when they ask how many.. we say 20some!!!  

 Woooohoooo and it is almost time.. I am starting to feel the butterfly flying in my stomach


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> OH WAIT!!!!!! I did NOT notice "TOT" in the original post! I will stand in line with you, hold your things, and meet you all at the exit! I will NEVER do that again!




Glendamax check my pretrip report!! you were a "special mention"   let see which one will you choose!!!


----------



## Abby's Dad

OK - I saw the buttons, and they are great, now which one for me?  I really want to be a conqueror, I do, honest!  Just how bad is this ToT?  I mean, I don't do a kiddy ferris wheel.  On the other hand, I do roundy-roundy rides real well.  And I used to fly hot air balloons!  Pictures available if you wish.


----------



## CathrynRose

You guys...

Come check this out!

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?...1#post20341576


----------



## CathrynRose

Does this link work???


http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1551829

Otherwise go to  - RESORTS --> COUNTDOWNS --> WINDOW DECORATORS LOOK HERE!!!

Check it out - tell me what you think!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Abby's Dad said:


> OK - I saw the buttons, and they are great, now which one for me?  I really want to be a conqueror, I do, honest!  Just how bad is this ToT?  I mean, I don't do a kiddy ferris wheel.  On the other hand, I do roundy-roundy rides real well.  And I used to fly hot air balloons!  Pictures available if you wish.



OK as mentioned in my pre trip.... (trip report will be posted on DIS) the design for the botton got canned... due to Mickey  And so the new and not so improved botton is up... if only I have more time....


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> Glendamax check my pretrip report!! you were a "special mention"   let see which one will you choose!!!


Ok - I just saw the link in you siggie. The one you sent in the PM, went to your profile, so I didnt get a chance to see it. Now I'm on my way . . .


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Ok - I just saw the link in you siggie. The one you sent in the PM, went to your profile, so I didnt get a chance to see it. Now I'm on my way . . .


----------



## ANTSS2001

okie dokie.. I am out.. I have to be up at 530AM to get ready for my appointm,ent at 7AM have a good day folks.. we're almost there!!


----------



## EpcotLove

ahhh 20 days for me.... and I cannnot wait!!! We are leaving NC at 5am on Sept 10! 

So yeah, I had a mojito for the first time the other day, and WOW it was TASTY! So I might venture over to the Pop to share one with whoever is going to the party. Yay for the awesome bartenders at Petals!


----------



## Glendamax

EpcotLove said:


> ahhh 20 days for me.... and I cannnot wait!!! We are leaving NC at 5am on Sept 10!


 Hey! I'll be there the same time as you! I'm _Planning_ on going over to the Mojito Meet if I'm not too burned out! Hope to see ya there!


----------



## EpcotLove

Glendamax said:


> Hey! I'll be there the same time as you! I'm _Planning_ on going over to the Mojito Meet if I'm not too burned out! Hope to see ya there!



I will be def looking to spot you Ms Glendamax! You can't hide with that picture being in your signature for so long! Muahahha


----------



## nobodies36

Any room for one more rider? 

I'm only just getting around to arranging stuff like this. I'll take my lime green skirt (and maybe matching top) to wear that day so easily spotted (plus will have Stitch backpack of some kind).

I will have the slight problem of the queue. I may have to watch you all go in and try to time it so I make it to the pre show/elevator at the right time (depends on how long the wait is at that time). I'm sure the CMs will help me on the day so that I can get to ride with everyone- if you will all have me?

Lisa
xXx


----------



## EpcotLove

nobodies36 said:


> Any room for one more rider?
> 
> I'm only just getting around to arranging stuff like this. I'll take my lime green skirt (and maybe matching top) to wear that day so easily spotted (plus will have Stitch backpack of some kind).
> 
> I will have the slight problem of the queue. I may have to watch you all go in and try to time it so I make it to the pre show/elevator at the right time (depends on how long the wait is at that time). I'm sure the CMs will help me on the day so that I can get to ride with everyone- if you will all have me?
> 
> Lisa
> xXx



wow your trip is 24 days long????


----------



## nobodies36

EpcotLove said:


> wow your trip is 24 days long????



24 nights so 25 days, yeah. I kinda have to take longer trips because of my health (or lack thereof). I can't complain- if I get good health,I get a longer holiday than the usual two weeks and if not...well, I get two weeks worth (ish) if Disney (and the other places  ).


----------



## EpcotLove

nobodies36 said:


> 24 nights so 25 days, yeah. I kinda have to take longer trips because of my health (or lack thereof). I can't complain- if I get good health,I get a longer holiday than the usual two weeks and if not...well, I get two weeks worth (ish) if Disney (and the other places  ).



Well more power to you! I hope your trip is wonderful. I hope you can make the meet!


----------



## ANTSS2001

nobodies36 said:


> Any room for one more rider?
> 
> I'm only just getting around to arranging stuff like this. I'll take my lime green skirt (and maybe matching top) to wear that day so easily spotted (plus will have Stitch backpack of some kind).
> 
> I will have the slight problem of the queue. I may have to watch you all go in and try to time it so I make it to the pre show/elevator at the right time (depends on how long the wait is at that time). I'm sure the CMs will help me on the day so that I can get to ride with everyone- if you will all have me?
> 
> Lisa
> xXx



  I am sure there's room for one more...


----------



## nobodies36

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am sure there's room for one more...



 Yeah!! Now I really feel like I'm almost there. Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## ANTSS2001

20 more days and I get to meet everyone!!!


----------



## abbybeth

nobodies36 said:


> Yeah!! Now I really feel like I'm almost there. Can't wait to meet everyone!




welcome - there's always room for one more lime-crazed person  we'll just all squish together and pretend we all like each other or something  the more the merrier!


----------



## Julianna07

Now that we are 20 days from meeting,  Have we confirmed we are meeting at 3pm?   Earlier in the thread we said we would finialize meeting time and place.   I am trying to get last minute details down on paper.


----------



## EpcotLove

Julianna07 said:


> Now that we are 20 days from meeting,  Have we confirmed we are meeting at 3pm?   Earlier in the thread we said we would finialize meeting time and place.   I am trying to get last minute details down on paper.




3pm is good for me... I will be just finished up (an hour before) eating at the 50's Primetime cafe.  I hope I don't throw up on TOT. That would not be a good first DISer impression!


----------



## ANTSS2001

EpcotLove said:


> 3pm is good for me... I will be just finished up (an hour before) eating at the 50's Primetime cafe.  I hope I don't throw up on TOT. That would not be a good first DISer impression!



I'll just have to make sure I sit behind you!!


----------



## Glendamax

EpcotLove said:


> 3pm is good for me... I will be just finished up (an hour before) eating at the 50's Primetime cafe.  I hope I don't throw up on TOT. That would not be a good first DISer impression!


 Dont worry, as an official Stuff-Holder, and Chicken-Exit taker, I'll make sure that you have some wipes and water just in case!


----------



## EpcotLove

Glendamax said:


> Dont worry, as an official Stuff-Holder, and Chicken-Exit taker, I'll make sure that you have some wipes and water just in case!



I appreciate that.  I think our reservation is actually at 1:00, so I should be okay by 3pm! Unless I eat the big sundae for an entire family.. muahahhhahaa....


----------



## mcdee1980

Hiya everybody!  I absolutely forgot about this . . . made different plans . . . and then changed them back!  We're going to hop on the boat from Epcot to ride with y'all


----------



## Abby's Dad

Welcome aboard Heather and Brandon - please feel free to take my space on the ToT so I don't get tempted into doing anything foolish - like actually going on it


----------



## mcdee1980

Heather and Brandon were already signed up, we just forgot we were--aww not riding--thats no fun at all!


----------



## Nienor

EpcotLove said:


> 3pm is good for me... I will be just finished up (an hour before) eating at the 50's Primetime cafe.  I hope I don't throw up on TOT. That would not be a good first DISer impression!



Can I sit on the other side of the car then...


----------



## EpcotLove

Nienor said:


> Can I sit on the other side of the car then...



don't worry i wouldn't hurl on that... maybe afterwards.. not on the ride though...lol


----------



## mcdee1980

I will promise to try not to drink before 3pm.  It will be very difficult for the Quenn of Champagne Thursday.  I cannot promise the same for the other Queen--he does whatever he wants whenever he wants.  (Thats why I love him)--So therefore I will refrain from being ill on the TOT.  If you think you might be ill--I'll steal the little baggies from the airplane--just let me know.


----------



## Nienor

EpcotLove said:


> don't worry i wouldn't hurl on that... maybe afterwards.. not on the ride though...lol


Once shouldn't be an issue.  I've never gotten sick after one ride on anything, only wished I had.   

mcdee, Why don't you take the space sickness bags from mission space?


----------



## EpcotLove

Nienor said:


> mcdee, Why don't you take the space sickness bags from mission space?



lol, yeah - they have plenty of those! 


that brings back horrid memories...


----------



## jetsetter90

Okay so is the official meet time 3pm? And where shall we meet?
Out of my party of 7 there will be 4 riders and 3 bag holders, wipe carriers and forehead holders for those getting sick.  I please ask that if you are going to be sick walk away from me unless you want company.  I'm a sympathizer sp?  I hate missing out on the fun so I just join in.  

TTFN
Jetsetter90


----------



## ANTSS2001

jetsetter90 said:


> Okay so is the official meet time 3pm? And where shall we meet?
> Out of my party of 7 there will be 4 riders and 3 bag holders, wipe carriers and forehead holders for those getting sick.  I please ask that if you are going to be sick walk away from me unless you want company.  I'm a sympathizer sp?  I hate missing out on the fun so I just join in.
> 
> TTFN
> Jetsetter90



I am hoping we can meet next to this welcome plaque... But I cant remember if you see this on your way up or when you exit... HELP!!!




and yup it can hold 22 passenger!!!​


----------



## angwill

9/13 3pm at the TOT sign. TOT is my favorite ride so I can't wait!!!!  Here's to hoping our plane lands on time at 10:30 which should get us there no problem.  

Angela


----------



## mcdee1980

We're getting so close!  Is anyone else staying at the CBR?  I've even discovered that Brandon already OWNS a lime green shirt.


----------



## EpcotLove

Will you adopt a fellow DISER???

I might need to hang out with some fellow DISers during the week of (Sept 10th-15th), because my fiance might have to unexpectingly fly to NJ for a funeral during our Disney Vacation, then fly back. :-( I would only follow you around for a day. Sniff..... I have very good reservations, so if he has to go on a day that I have a good reservation, I will need a date for a place like, California Grill, Jiko, or Le Cellier....


----------



## abbybeth

mcdee1980 said:


> We're getting so close!  Is anyone else staying at the CBR?  I've even discovered that Brandon already OWNS a lime green shirt.



well that's quite fortuitous! 



everyone else: are we there yet?! are we there yet?! are we there yet?!


----------



## Glendamax

EpcotLove said:


> Will you adopt a fellow DISER???
> 
> I might need to hang out with some fellow DISers during the week of (Sept 10th-15th), because my fiance might have to unexpectingly fly to NJ for a funeral during our Disney Vacation, then fly back. :-( I would only follow you around for a day. Sniff..... I have very good reservations, so if he has to go on a day that I have a good reservation, I will need a date for a place like, California Grill, Jiko, or Le Cellier....



*Raising Hands* Me . . . Me . . . I can be your emergency hanger-outer! Will send my cell in case you need me! I get there on the 9th, and leave on the 14th.


----------



## EpcotLove

Glendamax said:


> *Raising Hands* Me . . . Me . . . I can be your emergency hanger-outer! Will send my cell in case you need me! I get there on the 9th, and leave on the 14th.




Thanks hun! It's not fun to be stranded alone... well, it may be- but I will do less shopping if I hang out with someone else.   When my fiancé left me alone at the Pop Century store, I spent so much money one night. Eek, too many mojitos!!!! lol


----------



## Glendamax

See you all in LESS THAN A WEEK!!!!!


----------



## mcdee1980

This is so exciting!  I can't wait to leave . . . only two more shifts to work until Disney only two more shifts to work until Disney!


----------



## ANTSS2001

mcdee1980 said:


> This is so exciting!  I can't wait to leave . . . only two more shifts to work until Disney only two more shifts to work until Disney!



  I have to do 6 more shift till I go.... by the time I get to PHL Tuesday I will be sound asleep


----------



## EpcotLove

AHHHH ONLY 1 MORE DAY OF WAITING............................ I can't wait to get to CSR and drink a mojito and and hug MICKEY!


----------



## EpcotLove

See you all there! Travel safe!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

EpcotLove said:


> See you all there! Travel safe!!



HEY... are you there yet???


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## ANTSS2001

I Love you peeps!!!  
You're the  best bunch that I have ever hanged out with... woohooo hangin' at the tower 
(special mention to Glendamax!!!) and thank you for making one of my dream come true...  It was a great pleasure meeting everybody!!!  Our Picture to follow... promise!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

*left to right*

last row:
poohbear67's DBH
Poohbear67 aka Nancy
jetsetter90  and her kids

middle row:
abbybeth
lynnielou
________'s DH
antss2001
Glendamax
nobody36
_________​

front row: 
epcotlove's DF in red
epcotlove * the one with the blue bag​
forgive me for not remembering your name/diser nick...  my apologies... Please come back and fill in the black :hugs:


----------



## EpcotLove

What a great time, sorry I couldn't make it to the Pop mojito party. I think I got food poisoning (possibly at Le Cellier.. eek), and it was just AWFUL. I felt ok most of the trip though.

IT was so fun and nice to meet you all! I am glad we got Glenda to ride it! Too bad you can't see her in the picture!! argh!


----------



## ANTSS2001

EpcotLove said:


> What a great time, sorry I couldn't make it to the Pop mojito party. I think I got food poisoning (possibly at Le Cellier.. eek), and it was just AWFUL. I felt ok most of the trip though.
> 
> IT was so fun and nice to meet you all! I am glad we got Glenda to ride it! Too bad you can't see her in the picture!! argh!



Yikes... I hope you are feeling much better now... sorry about the food poisoning...:hugs: .. when did you get back??? I still have not found Glenda  here at the boards.. hope she is ok too


----------



## EpcotLove

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes... I hope you are feeling much better now... sorry about the food poisoning...:hugs: .. when did you get back??? I still have not found Glenda  here at the boards.. hope she is ok too




We got back in the afternoon on sunday then went to a concert last night!! AHHH, we are so tired. I slept til 11:30am, but my poor fiance had to go to work. 

Here is a picture. I love the "yes I can!" shirt.


----------



## ANTSS2001

EpcotLove said:


> We got back in the afternoon on sunday then went to a concert last night!! AHHH, we are so tired. I slept til 11:30am, but my poor fiance had to go to work.
> 
> Here is a picture. I love the "yes I can!" shirt.



woohoo thank you!!!!  I left my camera at POP and dont have any pic of that day!!!

To those who got pictures!!!  share!!!


----------



## abbybeth

That really was so much fun! I was kind of sad that we all scattered so quickly afterwards (OMG Beauty and the Beast starts now - everybody RUN!)

but it was a blast to meet so many of you and ride together - we got a great elevator too  Thanks for sharing the picture Timmy (and my mom opened her popcorn later that day because she thought it actually WAS popcorn - hehe - she sends her MANY, MANY thanks!)

Go Team Lime!


----------



## Abby's Dad

Even though I didn't ride (I am NOT a wimp - I had a medical waiver - HONEST!) it was great to meet Timmy and Glenda, and so many others.  That was fun and would like to do a longer meet the next time (did I say next time  ).  Thanks for getting this together!


----------



## Abby's Dad

And BTW - how was the Seagull Poop, everybody?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Abby's Dad said:


> And BTW - how was the Seagull Poop, everybody?



well let me tell you what happend to my seagull poop!!!  Since Dsis was waiting she managed to finishe hers and mine to!!  But she was nice enough to leave me the brown choco flavored one!!!


----------



## EpcotLove

Abby's Dad said:


> And BTW - how was the Seagull Poop, everybody?



*The seagull poop was great! I was starving on the train at MK and starting eating the taffy! yum yum! thank you thank you 

It was HYSTERICAL when we got to MK, because when the security officer checked my bag, he saw the seagull poop, and he said "I don't even want to ask!!!!!" 

hahahahahhaha*


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yikes... I hope you are feeling much better now... sorry about the food poisoning...:hugs: .. when did you get back??? I still have not found Glenda  here at the boards.. hope she is ok too


I'm here . ..   I tried calling you Thursday b4 the meet, but couldnt get you.


Abby's Dad said:


> Even though I didn't ride (I am NOT a wimp - I had a medical waiver - HONEST!) it was great to meet Timmy and Glenda, and so many others.  That was fun and would like to do a longer meet the next time (did I say next time  ).  Thanks for getting this together!


Dad it was great seeing you! As soon as I saw you, I wanted to yell "Hey Dad"!  I still havent openned the Poop! I have it still perfectly folded and sitting on top of my TV in the living room! And yes, I've shown it to everyone who's visited me. I guess I should eat it before it gets stale though huh?

I really enjoyed meeting all of you, but I was sooooo sad that I felt sooooo bad. After we saw Beauty and Beast, I went downhill. The whole time we were watching the show, my throat felt like it was getting smaller and smaller. UGH!

So now I'm trying to get the report done while my memory is (somewhat) fresh, cuz I didnt take any notes.

Hopefully be next week, I'll be my old chatty self!

-See (cough, cough) Ya (sniff sniff)


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> I'm here . ..  *I tried calling you Thursday b4 the meet, but couldnt get you.*
> Dad it was great seeing you! As soon as I saw you, I wanted to yell "Hey Dad"!  I still havent openned the Poop! I have it still perfectly folded and sitting on top of my TV in the living room! And yes, I've shown it to everyone who's visited me. I guess I should eat it before it gets stale though huh?
> 
> I really enjoyed meeting all of you, but I was sooooo sad that I felt sooooo bad. After we saw Beauty and Beast, I went downhill. The whole time we were watching the show, my throat felt like it was getting smaller and smaller. UGH!
> 
> So now I'm trying to get the report done while my memory is (somewhat) fresh, cuz I didnt take any notes.
> 
> Hopefully be next week, I'll be my old chatty self!
> 
> -See (cough, cough) Ya (sniff sniff)



 after dropping you off... we headed to O'hana...  had a couple some "scratchin' drink" and some lapu-lapu" and dsis tried some margarita... and that was the last time we both   remembered... woke at around 11PM and cel was left in the car  sorry....


----------



## strmtroopr96

Hey Antss...Were you in Building 6 at Pop? I thought I saw you guys coming from there the night or day after the ToT Meet. We were in that building, 4th floor, room # 6433.   

Was anyone here over in the 90's building? Towards the end of the week I finally saw 2 Dis windows over in that section but didn't get to get a closer look as we were in the pool. LOL  I had looked all week but never noticed any others. But I never made it into the 50's or 60's other than the Hippy Dippy Pool.


----------



## ANTSS2001

strmtroopr96 said:


> Hey Antss...Were you in Building 6 at Pop? I thought I saw you guys coming from there the night or day after the ToT Meet. We were in that building, 4th floor, room # 6433.
> 
> Was anyone here over in the 90's building? Towards the end of the week I finally saw 2 Dis windows over in that section but didn't get to get a closer look as we were in the pool. LOL  I had looked all week but never noticed any others. But I never made it into the 50's or 60's other than the Hippy Dippy Pool.



if Bldg 6 is the Lime green bldg then yes we were there


----------



## strmtroopr96

ANTSS2001 said:


> if Bldg 6 is the Lime green bldg then yes we were there





Yup! That's the building! LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

strmtroopr96 said:


> Yup! That's the building! LOL



(pls.forgive me) did you make it to the TOT Meet *embarass to ask*


----------



## strmtroopr96

ANTSS2001 said:


> (pls.forgive me) did you make it to the TOT Meet *embarass to ask*





   Yep, I was the redhead with the 2 little girls. I was the last one to get on the elevator that day. LOL


----------



## ANTSS2001

strmtroopr96 said:


> Yep, I was the redhead with the 2 little girls. I was the last one to get on the elevator that day. LOL



Ahhhh!!!  yey!!!  Ok so I am not going crazy...  I know I heard your nick... but cant figure out who is who anymore at the pic after everybody scrambled out...  again my apologies!!!


----------



## Glendamax

Hey I just wrote about the meet in my report. Here are the pics I used  







































































*To everyone who was there*, it was so cool meeting all of you! Wow, it was a week ago! I'm so sorry that I felt too bad that night to meet you all at Pop. I'm still trying to get over my cold. Being with all of you was definetly the highlight of my trip.

*EpoctLove, *thanks for taking care of me on the ride. You seemed to be both excited for me, and feel sorry for me at the same time. Tell your DF Hello! 

*
Antss,* thank you soooooo much for doing this! We had a great time! And the buttons you made were really cool! Thanks for all the work you did to pull this together! So sorry that we didnt have more time together. Tell your Sister I said Hello!

OH! I have some video from this day. Hopefully this weekend I'll be able to get it up on this page, and add it to my report!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## abbybeth

ooooh! I love all the pictures! I will be saving those to my computer for sure   (And I took that croc picture - I feel special!)

The meet was a blast - I'm so glad it worked out for so many people to come - and that you survived the ride Gmax! 

and Gmax - I'm still getting over the version of the plague that I came down with too - there must have been something going around down there ...


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> after dropping you off... we headed to O'hana...  had a couple some "scratchin' drink" and some lapu-lapu" and dsis tried some margarita... and that was the last time we both   remembered... woke at around 11PM and cel was left in the car  sorry....


So Antss, did you make it to the Pop Meet? Did anyone take pics?



abbybeth said:


> ooooh! I love all the pictures! I will be saving those to my computer for sure   (And I took that croc picture - I feel special!)
> 
> The meet was a blast - I'm so glad it worked out for so many people to come - and that you survived the ride Gmax!
> 
> and Gmax - I'm still getting over the version of the plague that I came down with too - there must have been something going around down there ...



Thanks so much for taking my Croc pic! I felt like I was posing with a celebrity!

Sorry to hear that you're sick too. I'm off this wekend, and hope I can get some rest, and start the work week well!

Right now, I'm still waiting for the video to uplaod on photobucket. It's stuck at 33%  I'll give it a little while longer. If it doesn't work, then I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Glendamax

*Here's the video I took right before getting on TOT! Notice all the blinking to stay from passing out!*


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Hey I just wrote about the meet in my report. Here are the pics I used
> 
> 
> 
> *To everyone who was there*, it was so cool meeting all of you! Wow, it was a week ago! I'm so sorry that I felt too bad that night to meet you all at Pop. I'm still trying to get over my cold. Being with all of you was definetly the highlight of my trip.
> 
> *EpoctLove, *thanks for taking care of me on the ride. You seemed to be both excited for me, and feel sorry for me at the same time. Tell your DF Hello!
> 
> *
> Antss,* thank you soooooo much for doing this! We had a great time! And the buttons you made were really cool! Thanks for all the work you did to pull this together! So sorry that we didnt have more time together. Tell your Sister I said Hello!
> 
> OH! I have some video from this day. Hopefully this weekend I'll be able to get it up on this page, and add it to my report!
> 
> Have a great weekend!




Ohhhhhh  thank you for the pictures... just like Abby I am saving this to my folder... 

Now that TOT is out of the way.. maybe next time we can just enjoy a nice long chat with a meal.. unless you really want to relive the memory then off we can go to TOT again!!!

and I will post PICS for the 9-13 Pop Party as soon as I get it uploaded to PHotobucket... Photobucket is sure making money on alot of Diser


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> *Here's the video I took right before getting on TOT! Notice all the blinking to stay from passing out!*



Yeah!!!  did you hear that... DVC points111 lets go Glenda lets ride  again... and again.. and again... <evil grin>


----------



## Julianna07

Hi guys,   I'm so glad you all had a great time and I am sorry imissed it all.  Unfortunatly, I had crazy mix ups with our room and needed to get things sorted out there.  Our first room was a GROSS!!!  that is an understatement.  Our second room had Mold all over the bathroom.  We finially got a clean room and a nice room on the 3rd try.   next time, we'll all get together!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Julianna07 said:


> Hi guys,   I'm so glad you all had a great time and I am sorry imissed it all.  Unfortunatly, I had crazy mix ups with our room and needed to get things sorted out there.  Our first room was a GROSS!!!  that is an understatement.  Our second room had Mold all over the bathroom.  We finially got a clean room and a nice room on the 3rd try.   next time, we'll all get together!



Awwwwwwwwwww  I am so sorry about the room....  And we just have to plan another MEET.. RIght Gmax!!!

I hope you had a good trip though...


----------



## Glendamax

Julianna07 said:


> Hi guys,   I'm so glad you all had a great time and I am sorry imissed it all.  Unfortunatly, I had crazy mix ups with our room and needed to get things sorted out there.  Our first room was a GROSS!!!  that is an understatement.  Our second room had Mold all over the bathroom.  We finially got a clean room and a nice room on the 3rd try.   next time, we'll all get together!


I am soooo sorry! Where did you stay?



ANTSS2001 said:


> we just have to plan another MEET.. RIght Gmax!!!


NO!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> I am soooo sorry! Where did you stay?
> 
> 
> NO!


----------



## Julianna07

ANTSS2001 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww  I am so sorry about the room....  And we just have to plan another MEET.. RIght Gmax!!!
> 
> I hope you had a good trip though...




  We stayed at All Stars Sports.  Once we got into the nice room we were great!   we had such a wonderful time we decided to become a DVC Member.  I'm planning another 2 trips yeah!!!

Let me know when we'll all meet again,  I'll make sure to be there!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Julianna07 said:


> We stayed at All Stars Sports.  Once we got into the nice room we were great!   we had such a wonderful time we decided to become a DVC Member.  I'm planning another 2 trips yeah!!!
> 
> Let me know when we'll all meet again,  I'll make sure to be there!



GREAT!!! which is your home resort? we are at SSR.


----------



## Abby's Dad

I really want to thank you Timmy, for pulling this together and for my "Watchers" pin.  It was a lot of fun, and it was great to meet you and Glenda - both of you have such enthusiasm and joy of life - looking forward to another meeting already (just don't know when that will be).  It was a great group, and love the pictures.


----------



## Julianna07

ANTSS2001 said:


> GREAT!!! which is your home resort? we are at SSR.



Same one.   We're SSR as well.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Julianna07 said:


> Same one.   We're SSR as well.



awesome!!!  have you stayed there neighbor???  At 1st I thouhgt I will not like SSR... but after the 1st stay I fell inlove with it!!  I hope you will enjoy it as much as we always do!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Abby's Dad said:


> I really want to thank you Timmy, for pulling this together and for my "Watchers" pin.  It was a lot of fun, and it was great to meet you and Glenda - both of you have such enthusiasm and joy of life - looking forward to another meeting already (just don't know when that will be).  It was a great group, and love the pictures.



 and def'ly need to plan a trip together... were we can just sit and relax... no pressure... right GMAX????


----------



## Abby's Dad

ANTSS2001 said:


> and def'ly need to plan a trip together... were we can just sit and relax... no pressure... right GMAX????




Now you're talkin'!


----------



## angwill

Hey Timmy,
   Thanks for putting together the TOT meet it was so much fun.  I hope we can meet again in the future.

     It was so much fun meeting everyone I just wish we had more energy that day to stick around.  We got up at 2:30am that morning and were totally wiped out after the meet.  That was the 4th time we rode it that day.  We showed up at DS and just rode the ride over and over till meet time. lol  

Angela


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> and def'ly need to plan a trip together... were we can just sit and relax... no pressure... right GMAX????


----------



## ANTSS2001

Have a good weekend Peeps... anymore pictures you guys wanna share???


----------



## Julianna07

ANTSS2001 said:


> awesome!!!  have you stayed there neighbor???  At 1st I thouhgt I will not like SSR... but after the 1st stay I fell inlove with it!!  I hope you will enjoy it as much as we always do!



No,  we haven't stayed there yet.    Though we are heading back to WDW for Christmas for a small trip and we are going " home" to check things out.  We're actually doing a tour of DVC resorts.  SSR, AKL, VB and HHI.   the tour takes the long way back home.   should be fun!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Julianna07 said:


> No,  we haven't stayed there yet.    Though we are heading back to WDW for Christmas for a small trip !




am so jealous!!!


----------



## Glendamax

Hey TOT crew! I just found Abby's trip report yesterday! So if any of you has written a trip report including events from the TOT meet, please post the link! Thanks!

Here's Mine . . . http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1584410


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Hey TOT crew! I just found Abby's trip report yesterday! So if any of you has written a trip report including events from the TOT meet, please post the link! Thanks!
> 
> Here's Mine . . . http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1584410



morning GMax how are you ???


----------



## abbybeth

Glendamax said:


> Hey TOT crew! I just found Abby's trip report yesterday! So if any of you has written a trip report including events from the TOT meet, please post the link! Thanks!
> 
> Here's Mine . . . http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1584410



hehe, here's my link: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1474457 

but it's also in my siggie, so come check it out - we gave the TOT a big thumbs up!


----------



## Glendamax

ANTSS2001 said:


> morning GMax how are you ???


Hey! Everything's good! Did you see the PM I sent in response to the Southwest specials you told me about? If not, Thanks for sending!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Hey! Everything's good! Did you see the PM I sent in response to the Southwest specials you told me about? If not, Thanks for sending!



life sux right now and I wish I am goiong with you to see the Mouse next month...


----------



## ANTSS2001

_*When:  Sept. 13, 2008
Time: 3:00PM
Venue:  Where else but at the Top of the Tower!!!
Meeting Place: By The Gate of TOT *_

*Sign in!!!*

ANTSS2001​



ANTSS2001 said:


> Let's Paint the World Lime Green!!!  Come join a bunch of TOT Lovers!!!  Let your Voice be heard...
> ( all the way from the top   of the Tower)
> 
> When:  Sept. 13, 2007
> Time: 3:00PM
> Tentative riders as follows:
> 
> Glendamax
> ANTSS2001
> jetsetter90 and company
> CathrynRose and company
> angwill
> abbybeth and company
> strmtroopr96
> Nienor
> Julianna07 and DH
> EpcotLove
> ThePhantomsGirl
> mcdee1980 & roomie
> Keeva & company
> crzykid
> Poohbear and DBF
> Goofy'slady and DH
> 
> ​



Well Peeps!!!  Are you out there ??? Care to relieve the fun ride!!!  Sign in!!! 

A Blast from the past!!!

The Brave ones!!!





For the not so Brave ones but was so Awesome to have come  !





And of course teh proof of Purchase


----------



## Poohbear67

ANTSS2001 said:


> _*When:  Sept. 13, 2008
> Time: 3:00PM
> Venue:  Where else but at the Top of the Tower!!!
> Meeting Place: By The Gate of TOT *_
> 
> *Sign in!!!*
> 
> ANTSS2001​
> 
> 
> 
> Well Peeps!!!  Are you out there ??? Care to relieve the fun ride!!!  Sign in!!!
> 
> A Blast from the past!!!
> 
> The Brave ones!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the not so Brave ones but was so Awesome to have come  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course teh proof of Purchase




Add me to the list PLEASE!!!


----------



## Abby's Dad

Sounds like fun, and for anybody that missed last year's meet (I made the meet, but was a WAITER) - don't miss this one.  This is a great group of people and you will have a great time.  Unfortunately, we won't be there in September, and our December plans are looking dim, as I have been unable to find a job, and am having a lot of medical issues anyway.

Wish we could be there - meeting everybody was certainly one of the highlights of 2007 for us!


----------



## Poohbear67

Abby's Dad said:


> Sounds like fun, and for anybody that missed last year's meet (I made the meet, but was a WAITER) - don't miss this one.  This is a great group of people and you will have a great time.  Unfortunately, we won't be there in September, and our December plans are looking dim, as I have been unable to find a job, and am having a lot of medical issues anyway.
> 
> Wish we could be there - meeting everybody was certainly one of the highlights of 2007 for us!



first off are you okay??? is there anything we can do to help???

We will miss you and you will be there in spirit!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Poohbear67 said:


> Add me to the list PLEASE!!!



 we have 5 months to coerce all this decent diser to trek on the wild side!!! 



Abby's Dad said:


> Sounds like fun, and for anybody that missed last year's meet (I made the meet, but was a WAITER) - don't miss this one.  This is a great group of people and you will have a great time.  Unfortunately, we won't be there in September, and our December plans are looking dim, as I have been unable to find a job, and am having a lot of medical issues anyway.
> 
> Wish we could be there - meeting everybody was certainly one of the highlights of 2007 for us!



Dad!!! if you guys dont mind bunking with me nancy... we can always get a bigger room and stay together  as one big happy Diser family!!

Nancy <=== my  Disney resort roomie for life... sorry Mike..


----------



## strmtroopr96

We should be there again! We arrive on 9/12 and have MGM scheduled for the 13th! In the picture, I am the one in the green tank top on the left hand middle row all the way on the side with my arms up! See you there!


----------



## Poohbear67

strmtroopr96 said:


> We should be there again! We arrive on 9/12 and have MGM scheduled for the 13th! In the picture, I am the one in the green tank top on the left hand middle row all the way on the side with my arms up! See you there!



 Hey it will be great to have you along this time. Wasn't that so much fun last year??

I was the one in the last row right hand side with her mouth wide open middle person


----------



## angwill

Waaa!!! I won't be there then.  I'm going home on the 8th.  Last year that was the week DS started really getting lots of homework and school started in full force so we are there a week earlier this year.  I wish I could join everyone again this year.  I am going to write the date and time on my calander and think about all of you that day.  Post the pic again this year so I can see everyone having fun. I hope Glendamax will be on it again too.  

Abby's dad,
I am sorry to hear you are not doing so well.  I know jobs and the economy are bad in Michigan right now.  I have family in Cadillac, MI.  Good luck to you.  Hopefully we will meet again some day at TOT.

Angela


----------



## Abby's Dad

ANTSS2001 said:


> Dad!!! if you guys dont mind bunking with me nancy... we can always get a bigger room and stay together  as one big happy Diser family!!



Thanks for the offer Timmie, but unfortunately we will have to pass.  It sounds like it would be fun, but this time won't work for the Three Bears.



angwill said:


> Abby's dad,
> I am sorry to hear you are not doing so well.  I know jobs and the economy are bad in Michigan right now.  I have family in Cadillac, MI.  Good luck to you.  Hopefully we will meet again some day at TOT.
> Angela



Angela, thanks for the well-wishes, and doing the TOT meet again would be a blast.

And now for some pontificating from the soapbox:  We have been members of the DIS now for about a year.  During this time we have gained much information, and many hints to make our Disney visit better.  But more important, we have been blessed to become part of an incredibly caring community of people - people from every walk in life, rich, poor, black, white, red, yellow (remember the old Bible school song:  Red and yellow, black and white, they are precious in His sight - truer words were never sung), who have come together with nothing more in common than a mouse.  I know that we have our faults, we are only human, but we have made friends here, as have many others, and yet we all are totally different one from another.  You would think that there should be something here that could be applied to the problems that surround us, the wars, the genocide that is going on in Darfur and other countries, the bigotry that still exists in our own country.  Anyway, Lynn, Abby, and I are very thankful to be a part of this community, and thankful for the friendships that we have made here.  With that in mind, I really do hope that there will be a time for another meet of those in this group in the not so distant future, but for now, if you can make the meet this September, don't cheat yourself out of a good time - go and make this an even better time than last year!


----------



## abbybeth

​
We won't be there this year. 


(Which of course means, we won't be bringing you all presents of poop!) 


Seriously though, if you come across this thread and will be in the world at the time of this meet - *DON'T MISS IT*!!! These are some of the greatest people you will ever meet and you will have an absolute BLAST with them. I know that we did! 

Love you guys and we better hear all about the meet afterwards - pictures are required!


----------



## angwill

Abby's Dad said:


> And now for some pontificating from the soapbox:  We have been members of the DIS now for about a year.  During this time we have gained much information, and many hints to make our Disney visit better.  But more important, we have been blessed to become part of an incredibly caring community of people - people from every walk in life, rich, poor, black, white, red, yellow (remember the old Bible school song:  Red and yellow, black and white, they are precious in His sight - truer words were never sung), who have come together with nothing more in common than a mouse.  I know that we have our faults, we are only human, but we have made friends here, as have many others, and yet we all are totally different one from another.  You would think that there should be something here that could be applied to the problems that surround us, the wars, the genocide that is going on in Darfur and other countries, the bigotry that still exists in our own country.  Anyway, Lynn, Abby, and I are very thankful to be a part of this community, and thankful for the friendships that we have made here.  With that in mind, I really do hope that there will be a time for another meet of those in this group in the not so distant future, but for now, if you can make the meet this September, don't cheat yourself out of a good time - go and make this an even better time than last year!




Truer words have never been spoken. I also wanted to let you know that for our entire vacation last year anytime my husband saw someone on a scooter he would check to see if it was you. For some reason you really stuck out in his mind. lol

Abbybeth,
     Now I do not feel so bad because I won't miss out on getting another bag of seagull poop anyway.  I never realized poop tasted so good every night I would eat another piece when we got back to the room.  Thank you for that by the way.


----------



## Poohbear67

angwill said:


> Truer words have never been spoken. I also wanted to let you know that for our entire vacation last year anytime my husband saw someone on a scooter he would check to see if it was you. For some reason you really stuck out in his mind. lol
> 
> Abbybeth,
> Now I do not feel so bad because I won't miss out on getting another bag of seagull poop anyway.  I never realized poop tasted so good every night I would eat another piece when we got back to the room.  Thank you for that by the way.




I totally agree with you Angwill that those words have never been spoken truer than what Abbey's dad said.

Thank gosh we have people on the diss boards and in this world that are kind and gentle.


----------



## Abby's Dad

Poohbear67 said:


> first off are you okay??? is there anything we can do to help???
> 
> We will miss you and you will be there in spirit!!!



Thanks for asking, Poohbear, and I appreciate the offer.  Old age is taking its toll, and while I am supposed to be doing one thing, something else creeps up and prevents it, that along with I am on so many medicines that I am having problems with getting them all to agree with each other, one of the results of which has been my blood sugars have gone crazy, but it is looking like we may be getting a handle on that again.  Add to that that my job got outsourced to India, and Michigan isn't a particularly good place to be looking for a job - but anyway, it could be a heck of a lot worse.  I've got a great, loving, and supportive wife and daughter, and the good fortune to have my DIS family, and the combined effect of these positive elements is that I am feeling more driven than ever to make another trip to see The Mouse and hopefully some of my DIS family, if not sooner, then later.  And it is fun just thinking how much fun y'all will be having in September!


----------



## Code

We missed last year by a few hours due to having to catch our flight home, but this year we added another night to our stay so we are IN!!!


----------



## Glendamax

Hey! I just saw the new title of this thread! Fortunantly, you've scheduled the meet at the time my plane should be leaving Orlando! Antss, aren't you leaving that day too? Just think, I'll be there a WHOLE week, and I'll miss the meet by a few hours!!!! HA! Let me know if you all reschedule!

-G


----------



## Poohbear67

Glendamax said:


> Hey! I just saw the new title of this thread! Fortunantly, you've scheduled the meet at the time my plane should be leaving Orlando! Antss, aren't you leaving that day too? Just think, I'll be there a WHOLE week, and I'll miss the meet by a few hours!!!! HA! Let me know if you all reschedule!
> 
> -G



Okay okay let me in on it which meet are you talking about and what day is it???  Timmy and I are bunking together in Sept as well as April's trip so this should be fun.

Glendamax where have you been gal??? I have been trying to reach you to tell you that I am getting married and wanted to invite you to my Bachlorette Party on the 7th of Sept. we are scheduled to have dinner at Chef Mickey's at 5:05 and then go straight to MK for EMH that night and I guess there is going to be a savanger hunt and all kinds of activities for us to do   ARE YOU IN GAL?????


----------



## Abby's Dad

Code said:


> We missed last year by a few hours due to having to catch our flight home, but this year we added another night to our stay so we are IN!!!



I saw this in your itineray Code - this is great!  And for the rest of the group, honest, you'll like Code and Lease, they are a really nice couple, fun, and definitely "get" Disney!

Very cool!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Code said:


> We missed last year by a few hours due to having to catch our flight home, but this year we added another night to our stay so we are IN!!!




awesome..  



Glendamax said:


> Hey! I just saw the new title of this thread! Fortunantly, you've scheduled the meet at the time my plane should be leaving Orlando! Antss, aren't you leaving that day too? Just think, I'll be there a WHOLE week, and I'll miss the meet by a few hours!!!! HA! Let me know if you all reschedule!
> 
> -G



I extended till the 14th since it is a sunday and I am not doing anything at home and free dining is awesome... 



Abby's Dad said:


> I saw this in your itineray Code - this is great!  And for the rest of the group, honest, you'll like Code and Lease, they are a really nice couple, fun, and definitely "get" Disney!
> 
> Very cool!


----------



## Abby's Dad

ANTSS2001 said:


> I extended till the 14th since it is a sunday and I am not doing anything at home and free dining is awesome...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Don't you just love it when a plan comes together, Timmy?!?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Abby's Dad said:


> Don't you just love it when a plan comes together, Timmy?!?



Yes!!!  And since I have no more chore to deal with at home.. I can stay!!!  

Dad... how was your day and Mommy Lynn and Abby ??? hope you guys have a good weekend...  Me?? nothing special.. when I am back in Pa I am always at work.. to support my vices... but on Sunday I have a hot date !!! woohooooooo  dont know with who yet.. but they said I have a hot date... this is according to my sr. citizen neighbors.. let's see who they are fixing me with this time...


----------



## Poohbear67

ANTSS2001 said:


> Yes!!!  And since I have no more chore to deal with at home.. I can stay!!!
> 
> Dad... how was your day and Mommy Lynn and Abby ??? hope you guys have a good weekend...  Me?? nothing special.. when I am back in Pa I am always at work.. to support my vices... but on Sunday I have a hot date !!! woohooooooo  dont know with who yet.. but they said I have a hot date... this is according to my sr. citizen neighbors.. let's see who they are fixing me with this time...



Timmy Share Please!!!!!    fill me in Iam feeling left out of the game   Have a great time and oh by the way my neighbor next door well I told him I have a girlfriend and I would like to introduce you to him and HE IS IN!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Poohbear67 said:


> Timmy Share Please!!!!!    fill me in Iam feeling left out of the game   Have a great time and oh by the way my neighbor next door well I told him I have a girlfriend and I would like to introduce you to him and HE IS IN!!!!



Never!!! nobody leaves nancy out of the game "emoting Patrick S. voice "  You see ver since the whole neighborhood... which is about 4 doors in my bldg... LOL  found out that I am single again and went through a messy break up... they have this need to take care of my love life I mean well being... which is really a great feeling because these are the peeps that I thought I just say hi and they say hi back for the sake of being nice and polite.  But then they really do care.  They call me when they dont see my car on the regular time I go home and check on me from time to time.. and the added perk was.... anybody they know who is single and decent enough to buy me dinner..  they send him knocking at my door!!!  It can be a beat scary   coz sometime one will be knocking and I was just waking up and Yikes... he is there with breakfast!   I love these neighbors of mine!!!  They are  my family  outside  disboards! 

I am truly blessed   having to have met you guys here and me getting situated in this area... Life can be rocky but who cares if you have peeps like these


----------



## Lease

Abby's Dad said:


> I saw this in your itineray Code - this is great!  And for the rest of the group, honest, you'll like Code and Lease, they are a really nice couple, fun, and definitely "get" Disney!
> 
> Very cool!



Thanks Abby's Dad  We're really excited to meet everyone this year! Now I'll just need to find some lime green shirts so we fit in.


----------



## ANTSS2001

well Dad.... Nancy... the date is not happening... Joe the Uncle decided that we need to talk before the meet... well it happens to be that I have an obsession with Disney (his words) that is not normal.  And he dont think he can convert me in liking sailing and warm weather... since I mentioned that I dont swim.. I am scared of boats and I love snow! So after a good 30 minutes of pleasant chat ( I tried to be pleasant... even though he had repeated  numerous time that going to WDW more than 3x in a lifetime is stupid I manage to give him a disney courtsey... and wishes him a plesant lovely day!!!


----------



## Poohbear67

ANTSS2001 said:


> well Dad.... Nancy... the date is not happening... Joe the Uncle decided that we need to talk before the meet... well it happens to be that I have an obsession with Disney (his words) that is not normal.  And he dont think he can convert me in liking sailing and warm weather... since I mentioned that I dont swim.. I am scared of boats and I love snow! So after a good 30 minutes of pleasant chat ( I tried to be pleasant... even though he had repeated  numerous time that going to WDW more than 3x in a lifetime is stupid I manage to give him a disney courtsey... and wishes him a plesant lovely day!!!



His loss not yours he doesn't know what he has just passed up. Well you always have a back up here in OH remember dan next door.


----------



## nobodies36

Count me in! So that would be myself and my mum (I can't talk for the other two). 

It certainly wont be the same without 'The Three Bears'. I hope things start to get a little better for your family- you certainly all deserve the best.

I'm so glad that Code and Lease will make it this time- they are both wonderfully fun. 

I also cannot wait to see everyone else from last year and cannot wait for another wonderful meet!

See you all there!

Lisa
xXx


----------



## Lease

nobodies36 said:


> It certainly wont be the same without 'The Three Bears'. I hope things start to get a little better for your family- you certainly all deserve the best.
> 
> I'm so glad that Code and Lease will make it this time- they are both wonderfully fun.



We are very excited that you'll be back this year!! It'll be a sad moment with out the Bears, but I'm sure many well wishes and photos will be shared. 

Lease - 144 days till we return and counting


----------



## ANTSS2001

nobodies36 said:


> Count me in! So that would be myself *and my mum *(I can't talk for the other two).
> 
> It certainly wont be the same without 'The Three Bears'. I hope things start to get a little better for your family- you certainly all deserve the best.
> 
> I'm so glad that Code and Lease will make it this time- they are both wonderfully fun.
> 
> I also cannot wait to see everyone else from last year and cannot wait for another wonderful meet!
> 
> See you all there!
> 
> Lisa
> xXx



Lisaaaaaaaaaaaa  this time she will def'ly have to make the ride!!!  I still feel bad everythime I think about it upto this day!!! I am going to hug her so tight next time I see you guys!!! I was looking for her when we got off the elvator to apologies... but I did not see you anymore...  Tell MuM!! I am soprry and I owe her a :


----------



## ANTSS2001

strmtroopr96 said:


> We should be there again! We arrive on 9/12 and have MGM scheduled for the 13th! In the picture, I am the one in the green tank top on the left hand middle row all the way on the side with my arms up! See you there!




you are next to Lisa!!!!  anybody riding  with you this year ???


----------



## nobodies36

ANTSS2001 said:


> Lisaaaaaaaaaaaa  this time she will def'ly have to make the ride!!!  I still feel bad everythime I think about it upto this day!!! I am going to hug her so tight next time I see you guys!!! I was looking for her when we got off the elvator to apologies... but I did not see you anymore...  Tell MuM!! I am soprry and I owe her a :



Don't feel bad- she didn't know if she wanted to ride until we went on it earlier in the day before the meet. She is really looking forward to this and other meets this time. And although she is a bit of a luddite, I will try to get here on here at some point in the near future!


----------



## Abby's Dad

nobodies36 said:


> Don't feel bad- she didn't know if she wanted to ride until we went on it earlier in the day before the meet. She is really looking forward to this and other meets this time. And although she is a bit of a luddite, I will try to get here on here at some point in the near future!



Your mum is a lovely person (as are you and the rest of your family), and I'm sure that once she gets started on here there will be no stopping her.

Might the ToT meet of 2008 mean filling TWO elevator cars!  Its looking good.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Abby's Dad said:


> Your mum is a lovely person (as are you and the rest of your family), and I'm sure that once she gets started on here there will be no stopping her.
> 
> Might the ToT meet of 2008 mean filling *TWO elevator cars! * Its looking good.




 that would be awesome!!!!


----------



## jamstew

Right now, I'm only booked 9/7-12, but I plan to extend it for a few days. I'll definitely be there if I can, and I *love* ToT. It looks from last year's pictures that there aren't any seniors in the group, but I don't mind being the oldest--I'm just happy to still be alive and active  The 13th is a morning EMH day at DHS, so it's liable to be *very* crowded


----------



## Poohbear67

ANTSS2001 said:


> that would be awesome!!!!



ANY NEWS YET TIMMY?????????  I miss hearing from you


----------



## strmtroopr96

Well, now I have to rework my schedule a bit. We were supposed to arrive on 9/12 and had 9/13 down as being at the Studios. 

_NOW_, we aren't arriving until 9/13 because my pain in the butt brother waited until yesterday to put in for his vacation and could get everything _BUT_ the 12th off. 

There are 7 of us going this time and just in case my parents have to cancel, we will need to put my brother on our ressie so we _HAVE_ to work our schedule around his! Ugh! LOL   

So no idea what time we will be getting to WDW yet...hoping for good times and cheap fares when Southwest comes out on Friday. We haven't flown down on a Saturday in years so PLEASE don't let the prices be any higher!!! LOL   But I am hoping to still make the meet!  

Plus now I have to try find a new Chef Mickey's ressie too! Had to cancel my 9/12 one and I _NEEEED_ my Chef Mickey's!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

strmtroopr96 said:


> Well, now I have to rework my schedule a bit. We were supposed to arrive on 9/12 and had 9/13 down as being at the Studios.
> 
> _NOW_, we aren't arriving until 9/13 because my pain in the butt brother waited until yesterday to put in for his vacation and could get everything _BUT_ the 12th off.
> 
> There are 7 of us going this time and just in case my parents have to cancel, we will need to put my brother on our ressie so we _HAVE_ to work our schedule around his! Ugh! LOL
> 
> So no idea what time we will be getting to WDW yet...hoping for good times and cheap fares when Southwest comes out on Friday. We haven't flown down on a Saturday in years so PLEASE don't let the prices be any higher!!! LOL   But I am hoping to still make the meet!
> 
> Plus now I have to try find a new Chef Mickey's ressie too! Had to cancel my 9/12 one and I _NEEEED_ my Chef Mickey's!!!!!



sending you all the pixie power you neeed esp'ly for chef's mickey!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## Mom2Evie

Well, I'm sure my BFF will want to be part of this one.  I'll do it but only if I think my DD will want to try it as well.  She'll be 7 then.  That's not old enough to let her wait for me at the bottom alone.


----------



## cymbaldiva

What Mom2Evie said - wouldn't mind being in on that one


----------



## strmtroopr96

ANTSS2001 said:


> sending you all the pixie power you neeed esp'ly for chef's mickey!!!



Well, I booked our flights for 9/13. We land at 11:10 am. We also have a new ressie for Chef Mickey's for that night at 8:20 pm!   I don't want to go that late so we will have to keep checking for a better time for that week. We are a party of 7 though so that is limiting us.


----------



## pjstevens

I'm new to this thread.  We just book four days 9/11-9/14 at Pop following our four night cruise aboard the Wonder where we will be renewing our vows for our 25th anniversary.  I just mentioned to dh that maybe there will be some dismeets when we go to WDW.  Dont' have our days planned yet (so much to do now, lol).  I LOVE TOT, but dh does not.  He said I could go on it alone, but that is not fun.  I'm thinking if we can arrange it, maybe we will be at DHS on the 13th!


----------



## nobodies36

strmtroopr96 said:


> Well, I booked our flights for 9/13. We land at 11:10 am. We also have a new ressie for Chef Mickey's for that night at 8:20 pm!   I don't want to go that late so we will have to keep checking for a better time for that week. We are a party of 7 though so that is limiting us.



Yeah! Hope you can get an earlier ressie for CM. Have you tried the cancellations and exchanges thread on the restaurant board? Might be worth a try.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Mom2Evie said:


> Well, I'm sure my BFF will want to be part of this one.  I'll do it but only if I think my DD will want to try it as well.  She'll be 7 then.  That's not old enough to let her wait for me at the bottom alone.



hey! I just got you updated!!!



cymbaldiva said:


> What Mom2Evie said - wouldn't mind being in on that one



 are you Mom2evie's BFF 



strmtroopr96 said:


> Well, I booked our flights for 9/13. We land at 11:10 am. We also have a new ressie for Chef Mickey's for that night at 8:20 pm!   I don't want to go that late so we will have to keep checking for a better time for that week. We are a party of 7 though so that is limiting us.




aaahhh  hope you get your ressie at Chef Mickeys .. and hope you  make it to the TOT meet!!



pjstevens said:


> I'm new to this thread.  We just book four days 9/11-9/14 at Pop following our four night cruise aboard the Wonder where we will be renewing our vows for our 25th anniversary.  I just mentioned to dh that maybe there will be some dismeets when we go to WDW.  Dont' have our days planned yet (so much to do now, lol).  I LOVE TOT, but dh does not.  He said I could go on it alone, but that is not fun.  I'm thinking if we can arrange it, maybe we will be at DHS on the 13th!




 ... dont you worry.. even if DH does not feel like yelling his lungs out.. I am sure there will be others who will be happy to hold our purses... while we get the thrill of our lives!!!

and yes there will be meets by the pool/petals at PoP... a couple of nites would be the big crowds but I bet every nite there will be diser hanging out by the pool!!!  You better say hello if you see us!!!    

so do I sign you up as one BODY for the TOT meet ???? 

I just got back this yesterday the 25th at 4Pm.. OK now am ready to plan for this trip... coming peeps.. sign in...


----------



## ANTSS2001

oppss dont mind me am just practicing my scared look...


----------



## cherylp3

sign me and my husband up.  I'll be using the chicken elevator.


----------



## ANTSS2001

cherylp3 said:


> sign me and my husband up.  I'll be using the chicken elevator.



awesome !!  and  the the sticky bunch!!!


----------



## cherylp3

Note my DH Todd will not be chickening.


----------



## ANTSS2001

cherylp3 said:


> Note my DH Todd will not be chickening.



hooooooooooooooray for Todd!!!!  and for YOU Cheryl!!!!!!!  You sure I cannot coerce you with a mickey bar????  

if ever you meet the  Veteran Glendamax.... she will tell you it is all not that bad Cheryl!!! here's a link to her fun day with us!!! Glenda!! had to share the classics!!! 
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=20925362&postcount=153


----------



## pjstevens

cherylp3 said:


> sign me and my husband up.  I'll be using the chicken elevator.



Is there really somewhere to 'chicken out'?  My hubby has never been in this ride since he HATES elevators.  It would be nice if he could at least go through part of it.


----------



## Mom2Evie

ANTSS2001 said:


> hey! I just got you updated!!!


Please would you update DD Evie on our Mojito Mama thread, she'll be 7 years old when we're there.


ANTSS2001 said:


> are you Mom2evie's BFF


Yup, CymbalDiva is my BFF. You met her last September too. Here she is, on your left.


----------



## ANTSS2001

pjstevens said:


> Is there really somewhere to 'chicken out'?  My hubby has never been in this ride since he HATES elevators.  It would be nice if he could at least go through part of it.



yes.. I have my nephew did the chicken exit.. and the CM was really awesome to ahve him sit in fasten his seat belt.. close the doors and open it like he did the ride... and we did the chicken exit in 1997 ... he was 10 then now he is addicted to the ride!!!


----------



## Mom2Evie

CathrynRose said:


> What if the stuff-holders, arent really stuff holders, and it's a ploy to rob the riders, blind. Maybe they go from amusement park board, to amusement park board planning these little 'meets'. They seem AWFULLLY anxious to 'hold our stuff'
> 
> Ill carry my stuff on, thank you very much!


 
Note to self, never read the Dis while drinking milk.  Cat -- if I had been when I read this post, I can assure you that it would have shot right out of my nose when I started laughing.  Thanks for that!!


----------



## Mom2Evie

strmtroopr96 said:


> Well, I booked our flights for 9/13. We land at 11:10 am. We also have a new ressie for Chef Mickey's for that night at 8:20 pm!  I don't want to go that late so we will have to keep checking for a better time for that week. We are a party of 7 though so that is limiting us.


 
Will your daughter ride ToT?  If so, I'm thinking maybe I can get my DD to ride it.  She'll turn 7 over the summer and would love to see another girl about her age riding it.  She rode a couple of amusement park rides over Spring Break that left me surprised.  She's told me that she wants to try a few "bigger kids" rides this time.  Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## pjstevens

I am still working on our plans and as of right now, we won't be at DHS on the 13th.  We will be at MK.  I haven't seen Spectro in years and this is the only night available for us to see it.  (and we wont' have hoppers so can't do both that day).  Sorry guys.


----------



## MPHARJ

I wish we were getting there earlier, we arrive in the evening of the 13th, if you have any other plans or meetings later please let me know!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MPHARJ said:


> I wish we were getting there earlier, we arrive in the evening of the 13th, if you have any other plans or meetings later please let me know!


----------



## ANTSS2001

strmtroopr96 said:


> Well, I booked our flights for 9/13. We land at 11:10 am. We also have a new ressie for Chef Mickey's for that night at 8:20 pm!   I don't want to go that late so we will have to keep checking for a better time for that week. We are a party of 7 though so that is limiting us.



Rebeccaaaaaaaaaa  I am just realizing now.. that the 1st time I met yah was in Sept. 30, 2005 and your DD was then only 5   when we did the Pooh, Mickey and JoJo foundation!!!  Hmmm did you ever made that meet   ???  You had an ADR at LTT at5:00PM and the parade was going on at 7:00PM and am not even sure if everybody got their plush toy


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## EpcotLove

Awwww I wish I could go in September for the meet! (especially for the FREE FOOOD)

My entire family is finally going together.. in October. I havent been with my entire family to disney since like 2001!!

I will miss seeing all you crazy people!


----------



## EpcotLove

CathrynRose said:


> Orrrrr this:



WOW that is an awesome photo!! 

That always creeped me out!


----------



## ANTSS2001

EpcotLove said:


> Awwww I wish I could go in September for the meet! (especially for the FREE FOOOD)
> 
> My entire family is finally going together.. in October. I havent been with my entire family to disney since like 2001!!
> 
> I will miss seeing all you crazy people!



hey you!!!!  We're going to miss you too!! I have  looking for you!!  How are you ??? Hows the wedding planning ???? Woohooo when in 2009 again ????


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## EpcotLove

ANTSS2001 said:


> hey you!!!!  We're going to miss you too!! I have  looking for you!!  How are you ??? Hows the wedding planning ???? Woohooo when in 2009 again ????



hey girl hey! lol   

I'm doing alright.... I have 2 more semesters in college then I'll be a graduate in psychology.. THEN wedding planning kicks into high gear... and finally, grad school to be Dr. epcotlove (haha)  

I cannot WAIT to go on my honeymoon to Disney Land and Hawaii.. I gotta save BIG TIME though. Jeez tickets from NC To CA, then Hawaii......eek! My trip in October is going to be a VALUE trip for sure.. haha. It's going to be hard to do that- because I LOVE to splurge on random disney treasures! 

I hope you are doing well. It's great your planning another TOT adventure.  I wish I was there to see you and everyone else!


----------



## ANTSS2001

EpcotLove said:


> hey girl hey! lol
> 
> I'm doing alright.... I have 2 more semesters in college then I'll be a graduate in psychology.. THEN wedding planning kicks into high gear... and finally, grad school to be Dr. epcotlove (haha)
> 
> I cannot WAIT to go on my honeymoon to Disney Land and Hawaii.. I gotta save BIG TIME though. Jeez tickets from NC To CA, then Hawaii......eek! My trip in October is going to be a VALUE trip for sure.. haha. It's going to be hard to do that- because I LOVE to splurge on random disney treasures!
> 
> I hope you are doing well. It's great your planning another TOT adventure.  I wish I was there to see you and everyone else!



You have to PM me your addy... so we can send you postcards.. tons of postcards ... not because we plan to torture  you but because we love yah    And also I am planning to add a MIA we wiss you are here Botton   so PM me your Addy WOMAN!!!!


sooooooooo excited for the wedding.. it is going to be in WDW right ?????  *leaving suitcase unpacked"


----------



## EpcotLove

ANTSS2001 said:


> You have to PM me your addy... so we can send you postcards.. tons of postcards ... not because we plan to torture  you but because we love yah    And also I am planning to add a MIA we wiss you are here Botton   so PM me your Addy WOMAN!!!!
> 
> 
> sooooooooo excited for the wedding.. it is going to be in WDW right ?????  *leaving suitcase unpacked"



Hey- PM sent!   I Love POSTCARDS! 

The wedding will PROBABLY be in my state, NC due to a huge amount of family I have here and my fiance has family in New Jersey, Minnesota, Florida, NY...  

I'm like "but your uncles live in florida....ISN'T THAT ENOUGH?" hahaha. 

I mean,a Disney wedding is a possibility. There's alot of people that I don't want to come to the wedding... and having it at disney - keeps the idiot relatives away!   

I'lll keep everyone posted.. so if it is going to be at disney- we will have to meet up if it works for others! (my wedding will be in sept or oct 09)


----------



## ANTSS2001

EpcotLove said:


> *I'lll keep everyone posted..* so if it is going to be at disney- we will have to meet up if it works for others! (my wedding will be in sept or oct 09)




You better!!!


----------



## Abby's Dad

EpcotLove said:


> There's alot of people that I don't want to come to the wedding... and having it at disney - keeps the idiot relatives away!



That's a great thought - just as long as it doesn't also keep some of those away that you really want there.  It might be easier just to not invite the ones that you don't want there - after all, what will it matter if they don't send you a Christmas card in the future?


----------



## abbybeth

EpcotLove said:


> I mean,a Disney wedding is a possibility. There's alot of people that I don't want to come to the wedding... and having it at disney - keeps the idiot relatives away!
> 
> I'lll keep everyone posted.. so if it is going to be at disney- we will have to meet up if it works for others! (my wedding will be in sept or oct 09)



Have your wedding in Disney and then just have a reception/party at home for the big group ... then you have have your Disney wedding sans idiots AND pacify those same idiots at the same time ....  not trying to enable or anything ....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Abby's Dad said:


> That's a great thought - just as long as it doesn't also keep some of those away that you really want there.  It might be easier just to not invite the ones that you don't want there - after all, what will it matter if they don't send you a Christmas card in the future?





abbybeth said:


> Have your wedding in Disney and then just have a reception/party at home for the big group ... then you have have your Disney wedding sans idiots AND pacify those same idiots at the same time ....  not trying to enable or anything ....



Hi Dad!!!  Hi Abby!!!


----------



## EpcotLove

abbybeth said:


> Have your wedding in Disney and then just have a reception/party at home for the big group ... then you have have your Disney wedding sans idiots AND pacify those same idiots at the same time ....  not trying to enable or anything ....



WEll i must say that's a brillant plan! lol 

 thanks for the tips, I really am going to use them if i can get a disney wedding set up.


----------



## Poohbear67

EpcotLove said:


> WEll i must say that's a brillant plan! lol
> 
> thanks for the tips, I really am going to use them if i can get a disney wedding set up.



sorry late for the party again LOL!! Your getting married TOO???  Wow that is awesome!! Okay if you get married at Disney then you are def. one up on me. 

I would do the Disney Wedding then go home and have a big party, thats my vote.  If you need any help i am a wedding planner.


----------



## thunderbird1

Just found this link on the Glojito thread, and we just might be able to make it! We'll be at DHS for am EMH and have a 1:00 Sci-Fi ADR, so the timing is good. 

But it all depends on the moods and whatnot of my 3 kids. Dd is all for it, ds is just this year tall enough for TOT and I'm not sure yet whether he'll be willing to try it or not, and dh (my 3d, and most temperamental child ) may have already abandoned the park in favor of someplace cooler.

But it's on my calendar--hope to see you there!

Oh yeah--Disney weddings . Dh and I had a Disney wedding a million years ago, but it was nothing like the gala affairs I see on here now. The wedding pavilion was under construction, so we were told the only option for getting married at WDW was to rent out one of the parks after hours with prices *starting at* $20,000  . Since I was a poor student, and $20,000 was a lot more $$ a million years ago, it was just dh and I (and the wedding official) on the balcony of our hotel room at the Polynesian and it was wonderful. Added bonus--no idiot relatives! But I love seeing what all you are able to do nowadays. Good luck with all the planning!


----------



## ANTSS2001

thunderbird1 said:


> Just found this link on the Glojito thread, and we just might be able to make it! We'll be at DHS for am EMH and have a 1:00 Sci-Fi ADR, so the timing is good.
> 
> But it all depends on the moods and whatnot of my 3 kids. Dd is all for it, ds is just this year tall enough for TOT and I'm not sure yet whether he'll be willing to try it or not, and dh (my 3d, and most temperamental child ) may have already abandoned the park in favor of someplace cooler.
> 
> But it's on my calendar--hope to see you there!
> 
> Oh yeah--Disney weddings . Dh and I had a Disney wedding a million years ago, but it was nothing like the gala affairs I see on here now. The wedding pavilion was under construction, so we were told the only option for getting married at WDW was to rent out one of the parks after hours with prices *starting at* $20,000  . Since I was a poor student, and $20,000 was a lot more $$ a million years ago, it was just dh and I (and the wedding official) on the balcony of our hotel room at the Polynesian and it was wonderful. Added bonus--no idiot relatives! But I love seeing what all you are able to do nowadays. Good luck with all the planning!



 whatever you decide we will be there.. again.. there will also be a few who are sane enough  not to go in the Elevator... which means you will have someone to hang out with while us crazy trekkers loose all we got!!  Hope to see you there!!!  IF not we'll be seeing you at the Glowjito party


----------



## cherylp3

ANTS: Or someone else.  Is there a link to the glowjito party?


----------



## ANTSS2001

cherylp3 said:


> ANTS: Or someone else.  Is there a link to the glowjito party?



hi!!!   

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1712210&page=88


----------



## ANTSS2001

have a nice weekend....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Wishing everyone a Great Weekend !!!  


arty:  arty:  arty:​


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## EpcotLove

MAGIC PIXIE DUST FOR TIMMY !!!!!       


(ps. where is my awesome disney mail at??? lol jk)    ::cop:


----------



## ANTSS2001

EpcotLove said:


> MAGIC PIXIE DUST FOR TIMMY !!!!!
> 
> 
> (ps. where is my awesome disney mail at??? lol jk)    ::cop:



woman!!! that's in Sept... I have to get everybody sign it and mail it to you... now you know... 

How are you ???  I might be in RDU in August ! how far are you from the airport???


----------



## EpcotLove

ANTSS2001 said:


> woman!!! that's in Sept... I have to get everybody sign it and mail it to you... now you know...
> 
> How are you ???  I might be in RDU in August ! how far are you from the airport???




Hey!  Oh I see now. I hope I didn't reuin it. lol  

I live like 15 min from the airport!    I see planes fly over my work all day. 

Send me a message, what brings u to the triangle area?


----------



## ANTSS2001

EpcotLove said:


> Hey!  Oh I see now. I hope I didn't reuin it. lol
> 
> I live like 15 min from the airport!    I see planes fly over my work all day.
> 
> Send me a message, what brings u to the triangle area?



cool... I might see you soon !!


----------



## EpcotLove

AHHH i miss DISNEY ... 4 1/2 MORE MONTHS... I cant take it!! I just went in March too! lol


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## EpcotLove

ok so at work today this guy came in with a walt disney world shirt on. I wanted to give him a hug. 

just thought id share. lol


----------



## MsDisney23

Count me in, but add me to the chicken list.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

MsDisney23 said:


> Count me in, but add me to the chicken list.....



we'll see what we can do... chicken list hmm uh huh... ok   


Looking forward in meeting you!!!


----------



## nobodies36

83 days to go!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

nobodies36 said:


> 83 days to go!!!!



cant wait  

Lisa how are you ??? Hows mom ?


----------



## nobodies36

ANTSS2001 said:


> cant wait
> 
> Lisa how are you ??? Hows mom ?




We are good. Thinking of you and praying for your family.


----------



## ANTSS2001

nobodies36 said:


> We are good. Thinking of you and praying for your family.



 thank you Lisa..

I promise to update the front page soon...


----------



## Mickeefan

Is there room for one more?  I'll be touring DHS solo that day and I LOVE TOT.  Count me in, please.


----------



## Poohbear67

Mickeefan said:


> Is there room for one more?  I'll be touring DHS solo that day and I LOVE TOT.  Count me in, please.



glad to have you!!  Are you sure you won't be scared with all of us


----------



## ANTSS2001

Mickeefan said:


> Is there room for one more?  I'll be touring DHS solo that day and I LOVE TOT.  Count me in, please.




It is almost time...


----------



## ANTSS2001

I am so sad that GMAX, EPCOTLOVE and The Bears will not be there....


----------



## EpcotLove

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am so sad that GMAX, EPCOTLOVE and The Bears will not be there....




I am sad I cant see you too!!  

I cant wait to go in October, but I am hoping its not going to be insanely crowded....

No free dining sucks! I got the dining plan anyway though. 

We are going to try Narcossee's this time. Have you eaten there before? 

 

77 days!!!


----------



## EpcotLove

checking to see if ticker will show up...


----------



## ANTSS2001

EpcotLove said:


> I am sad I cant see you too!!
> 
> I cant wait to go in October, but I am hoping its not going to be insanely crowded....
> 
> No free dining sucks! I got the dining plan anyway though.
> 
> We are going to try Narcossee's this time. Have you eaten there before?
> 
> 
> 
> 77 days!!!



  Nope never been... one of this days I will try that and Le Celler... but right now I am addicted to Yak and Yeti... and of coruse as always CP


----------



## Twilight Terror

Thanks to a heads up from ANTSS2001, I have found my way over to this thread. We are all heading to another meet in the evening, but have the day scheduled at DHS. Therefore, we will be around for the meet.

And, if you haven't guess from my name already, we are all total ToT freaks. We already have an entire day set aside to beat our current ride record (11 continuous, 21 in one day!), so TOT is the perfect place to meet up!!!

So, I would like to register the following bodies for a space in that elevator - myself, my mum (nursetibs) and my sister (plutodisney)!!!


----------



## nobodies36

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am so sad that GMAX, EPCOTLOVE and The Bears will not be there....



I'm right there with you on that one.


----------



## nobodies36

Twilight Terror said:


> Thanks to a heads up from ANTSS2001, I have found my way over to this thread. We are all heading to another meet in the evening, but have the day scheduled at DHS. Therefore, we will be around for the meet.
> 
> And, if you haven't guess from my name already, we are all total ToT freaks. We already have an entire day set aside to beat our current ride record (11 continuous, 21 in one day!), so TOT is the perfect place to meet up!!!
> 
> So, I would like to register the following bodies for a space in that elevator - myself, my mum (nursetibs) and my sister (plutodisney)!!!



Welcome aboard! Sounds like a full and fun day with plenty of ToT. Not long now.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Twilight Terror said:


> Thanks to a heads up from ANTSS2001, I have found my way over to this thread. We are all heading to another meet in the evening, but have the day scheduled at DHS. Therefore, we will be around for the meet.
> 
> And, if you haven't guess from my name already, we are all total ToT freaks. We already have an entire day set aside to beat our current ride record (11 continuous, 21 in one day!), so TOT is the perfect place to meet up!!!
> 
> So, I would like to register the following bodies for a space in that elevator - myself, my mum (nursetibs) and my sister (plutodisney)!!!



Woooooooohooooooooo   awesome !!!!  



nobodies36 said:


> I'm right there with you on that one.



I know... and also EPCOTLOVE  and her DBF will not be there to give us her big smile while everybody is trying to hold unto their breath  



nobodies36 said:


> Welcome aboard! Sounds like a full and fun day with plenty of ToT. Not long now.




yesssssssss now I am panicking... LOL


----------



## nursetibs

Any chance of updating the ride list ?  Pretty,pretty please


----------



## ANTSS2001

nursetibs said:


> Any chance of updating the ride list ?  Pretty,pretty please



Yikes..sorry   got it !!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

ANTSS2001
Poohbear67
jamstew
Code & Lease
nobodies36 & Mum
strmtroopr96
Mom2Evie's BFF
DH of cherylp3 
thunderbird1
Mickeefan
Twilight Terror 
nursetibs
plutodisney

so far we have 15 Bodies!!!  Unless cherylp3 changes her mind then we have 16 Bodies.. Bwaaahahahahahaaaa


----------



## nursetibs

Thanks for the update  


C'mon fellow dis'ers - let's fill that elevator


----------



## nobodies36

Time for a little boogie to bump this back up as there are still a few spaces left.


----------



## ANTSS2001

nursetibs said:


> Thanks for the update
> 
> 
> C'mon fellow dis'ers - let's fill that elevator





nobodies36 said:


> Time for a little boogie to bump this back up as there are still a few spaces left.




I hear yah!!!!!!!!!!!


C'mon Peeps !!!!!!!!!!!!   

One day closer to the Door!!! 

Happy Sunday!!!!!


----------



## JumpinBrerJenkins

Well, being a Tower fanatic and due to my recent purchase of an annual pass, I do not see how I can turn this offer down. You guys can count me in. After 77 tries... I still haven't made it to my hotel room in the Hollywood Tower Hotel. All I can do is hope that this will be the time I make it. lol.

Looking forward to some Tower with Tower lovers!


----------



## ANTSS2001

JumpinBrerJenkins said:


> Well, being a Tower fanatic and due to my recent purchase of an annual pass, I do not see how I can turn this offer down. You guys can count me in. After 77 tries... I still haven't made it to my hotel room in the Hollywood Tower Hotel. All I can do is hope that this will be the time I make it. lol.
> 
> Looking forward to some Tower with Tower lovers!



Awesome !!!!!!!   And  to the bunch!!!!!  

Those AP are very very very bad passes........  atleast you are just in the area!!!  Some of us have to endure air traffic  

looking forward to   Screaming   with You!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poohbear67

We have another one to scare the bejesus out of


----------



## Glendamax

> Originally Posted by ANTSS2001
> I am so sad that GMAX, EPCOTLOVE and The Bears will not be there....
> 
> I'm right there with you on that one.



Awww . . . I wish I could be there to cheer you on, but I'll be on the plane going back to Baltimore while you all are on the elevator. 

I'm hoping that some DISers will ride EE then Dino with me and Antss on Sunday 9/7 at rope drop! So if you're free, come on over!

Hope you all have fun at ToT!


----------



## Lease

ANTSS2001 said:


> I am so sad that GMAX, EPCOTLOVE and The Bears will not be there....



They will be missed  Certainly they will be there in spirit.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Lease said:


> They will be missed  Certainly they will be there in spirit.




GMTA


----------



## Abby's Dad

Lease said:


> They will be missed  Certainly they will be there in spirit.



You better believe it!  We all wish we could be there, but this year won't happen.  Nevertheless, we are pulling for you all to have the biggest and best ToT meet ever, and we know that everybody will have a great time.  For you lurkers out there, do me a favor and take our spot in the group.  You certainly won't regret it, as this group has some of the nicest people that you will ever have the privilege to meet - and I miss every one of them!

Thinking of all of you .....


----------



## Poohbear67

Abby's Dad said:


> You better believe it!  We all wish we could be there, but this year won't happen.  Nevertheless, we are pulling for you all to have the biggest and best ToT meet ever, and we know that everybody will have a great time.  For you lurkers out there, do me a favor and take our spot in the group.  You certainly won't regret it, as this group has some of the nicest people that you will ever have the privilege to meet - and I miss every one of them!
> 
> Thinking of all of you .....



Poohbear here sorry you won't be there this year I know I will miss you!!! 
I hope things are going well.


----------



## EpcotLove

2 months until my disney trip! 

I hope you all dont keep fallin' on your TOT drop! lmao  hee hee hee


----------



## Abby's Dad

We got the cutest card this week, from The 3 Blind Mice.  I have a feeling that I know who one of the 3 is  , but the question remains as to who the other two are .  Anyway, it was much appreciated, and Timmie and the rest of you, you are an amazing group of warm-hearted, caring, and FUN-LOVING people, and we really feel blessed to be a part of you all, even if from a distance.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Abby's Dad said:


> We got the cutest card this week, from The 3 Blind Mice.  I have a feeling that I know who one of the 3 is  , but the question remains as to who the other two are .  Anyway, it was much appreciated, and Timmie and the rest of you, you are an amazing group of warm-hearted, caring, and FUN-LOVING people, and we really feel blessed to be a part of you all, even if from a distance.



 the other 2 got fired !!!!  they were not really blind!! they did lasik!!!!!!!


----------



## EpcotLove

So i am taking a personality psych course right now (im almost done with my psych degree) and we had to give one interesting fact about ourself... and I told the class I went to Disney at least once a year. They gave me a really weird "you're a disney freak" look. 

I just looked back at my prof, smiled, and said "So, that's where I'll be in October!"


----------



## ANTSS2001

EpcotLove said:


> So i am taking a personality psych course right now (im almost done with my psych degree) and we had to give one interesting fact about ourself... and I told the class I went to Disney at least once a year. They gave me a really weird "you're a disney freak" look.
> 
> I just looked back at my prof, smiled, and said "So, that's where I'll be in October!"



tell 'em be care ful what and how they say it..  Darth tater to the rescue!!


----------



## Abby's Dad

ANTSS2001 said:


> they did lasik!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

and now there's 4 bottles of beer !!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## CheatDoesDisney

I'll most likely be tagging along with nobodies36 & mum(in-law almost), so if there is still space, count me in!!


----------



## EpcotLove

ahhhh i am so ready to be in disney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

01. ANTSS2001
02. Poohbear67
03. jamstew
04. Code 
05. Lease
06. CheatDoesDisney
07. nobodies36 
08.  *Mum*
(_MUM_ will get on this time!!!)
09. strmtroopr96
10. Mom2Evie's BFF
11. DH of cherylp3 
12. thunderbird1
13. Mickeefan
14. Twilight Terror 
15. nursetibs
16. plutodisney
17. JumpinBrerJenkins

*Doing the Chicken Little Dance!*
(chicken exit dont worry you have till Sept to change your mind!)

18. cherylp3


----------



## Glendamax

Abby's Dad said:


> You better believe it!  We all wish we could be there, but this year won't happen.  Nevertheless, we are pulling for you all to have the biggest and best ToT meet ever, and we know that everybody will have a great time.  For you lurkers out there, do me a favor and take our spot in the group.  You certainly won't regret it, as this group has some of the nicest people that you will ever have the privilege to meet - and I miss every one of them!
> 
> Thinking of all of you .....



Hi Dad! 

I won't be there this year either. The meet is happening just as my flight will be landing back home in Baltimore. 

Good to "see" you!
















-G


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> Hi Dad!
> 
> I won't be there this year either. The meet is happening just as my flight will be landing back home in Baltimore.
> 
> Good to "see" you!
> 
> 
> 
> -G



that is why we only have 18 sits filled   Abby, Lynn, Gmax and  EPCOTLOVE is missing.. well also Maria and her family.... 

more reason to plan for next year....


----------



## EpcotLove

ANTSS2001 said:


> that is why we only have 18 sits filled   Abby, Lynn, Gmax and  EPCOTLOVE is missing.. well also Maria and her family....
> 
> more reason to plan for next year....



allllllllllllllright !!!!!!!


----------



## Abby's Dad

CheatDoesDisney said:


> I'll most likely be tagging along with nobodies36 & mum(in-law almost), so if there is still space, count me in!!



Ooh! Oooh! Has a date been set for this "almost" to be for real?


----------



## GRUMPY0711

add me please!!!   grumpy0711


----------



## abbybeth

you guys only have 3 days til the meet!!!!!!  I'm so excited for you all - you're going to have the absolute BEST time!

Can't wait to hear all about it and see all the wonderful pictures from the 2nd annual!


----------



## EpcotLove

I hope you all have a great time at Disney. 

I am about to pay off my october trip tonight! I just LOVE calling and listening to the disney wait music. I wish that all places had that as their waiting music. lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

got back 24 hours ago.. got alot of pics to upload from my cell... and some crazy video... the Meet was a blast.. granted it was a 40 minute wait but I think everybody did not notice it for we are all buys chatting...  I promise to scan pic as soon as possible... and guess what when i got home the pins that was supposed to be at POP last week was waiting for me by the door.. so please.. I need addy... to send souvies... Cd, pin etc.. and that includes peeps from UK and Scotland


----------



## Twilight Terror

ANTSS2001 said:


> got back 24 hours ago.. got alot of pics to upload from my cell... and some crazy video... the Meet was a blast.. granted it was a 40 minute wait but I think everybody did not notice it for we are all buys chatting...  I promise to scan pic as soon as possible... and guess what when i got home the pins that was supposed to be at POP last week was waiting for me by the door.. so please.. I need addy... to send souvies... Cd, pin etc.. and that includes peeps from UK and Scotland



You are just too good, our only little Dis-Angel! The meet was definitely a blast, and you were right about the wait time. It was sooooo long, but no one noticed. In fact, I am glad it was such a long wait as it gave us all a really good chance to natter and make friends, all while waiting to do something we all love, and for some, something they had never done!  

Can't wait to see the crazy photos and video. Will never forget the Bellhop and "How many in your party?", "21". Her face was a picture! And then yelling up and down the line for the last limey to show themselves in the queue! Awesomeness through and through!

THANK YOU TIMMY FOR ORGANIZING THE WHOLE THING. YOU ARE A TRUE STAR


----------



## ANTSS2001

JumpinBrerJenkins said:


> Looking forward to some Tower with Tower lovers!



Jumping William!!!!  I am truly sorry I did not even got to say goodbye!!!!  And did not even get a chance to pick your brain you being local!!!  I really hope to get to see you more in our future meets... And thank you for coming!!!  You are now are new BFF!!!!!!!  Sorry Pal.. you showed up.. now you are stuck!!!



Twilight Terror said:


> You are just too good, our only little Dis-Angel! The meet was definitely a blast, and you were right about the wait time. It was sooooo long, but no one noticed. In fact, I am glad it was such a long wait as it gave us all a really good chance to natter and make friends, all while waiting to do something we all love, and for some, something they had never done!
> 
> Can't wait to see the crazy photos and video. Will never forget the Bellhop and "How many in your party?", "21". Her face was a picture! And then yelling up and down the line for the last limey to show themselves in the queue! Awesomeness through and through!



I am just glad that we are all a chatty bunch that the wait time was really got ignored...   And I am all looking forward to do this again with you guys.. also I need addresses to mail your 7 disc  uh huh you read it right!!! 7 disc cd and the pin!!!!  the CD is all the cd from the park... You have to take it.. it is a labour of love from me  and it is rude to say NO   to all who were not there.. and yes even the one who were not there will get it... Daddy Fred you get 6 since you already have the MK events cd  

as for picture.. you all know I dropped my camera at HM Tuesday before the meet and so I was at the mercy of my cell phone.. Low and behold!!!!!!!!  that cell phone held 300 pics  can you believe it??? so now yes... I am uploading them one by one..... I am on picture 117  !!!

Here is the 1st few that I found in the uploads... feel free to grab the pics if you like  !!!  Not bad for a cell phone camera huh!!!!  I know.. I know.. I just love my cell phone its like a love for your 1st born  








thunderbird and company and the lady that was diced in half is Jamie aka jamstew 






again from left... jamstew, Lisaaaaaaaaaaaa  and ok forgive me but these two lovely folks were also present last year and I still did not get there name but they also have the accent that I envy so much!!!!  Uh huh  I am lime green in envy!!!  Love Love Love you guys!!!!







then mom and I am proud to say that she did get in and was able to share the scream with all of us... thank you lord, code and lease....  






from left cherylp's DH, and the trio who traveled all the from UK just to share a couple of screams and laughter...nursetibs,Twilight Terror and plutodisney





and our 1st stop... The Chatter Goes On!!!!!!!  What 40 minute wait are you talking about ????





and another stop.... there were only 2 elevators running... yuppers!!!!





we're getting close .. we're under the Foyer thingie...





a lovely lively bunch!!!!!!!!!






and we're in!!!!!!!!!!!!






video is grainy but trying to find a better site to upload it...sorry peeps...




I tried at youtube and the same thing...  the camera gets so excited with all the peeps  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqXACodeyxs


----------



## Abby's Dad

ANTSS2001 said:


> ... Daddy Fred you get 6 since you already have the MK events cd



Ah, you're the best Timmie! And Christmas is coming, maybe Santa will have something for you this year!  Anyway, congratulations on what looks like a tremendously successful meet.  Abby was over Saturday and as 3:00 came round on the clock we were thinking of you guys and we were with you in spirit.





> Lisaaaaaaaaaaaa  and ok forgive me but these two lovely folks were also present last year and I still did not get there name but they also have the accent that I envy so much!!!!



That would be Paul McNeil, Lisa's brother, and in front of him would be Leanne, his lady friend.  Paulie is great to talk with, he is has a great sense of humor, but then again, all three of the McNeils were a treat, as was Leanne.  Can't wait for a chance to see all of them, as well as you (Timmie), Code, Lease, Glendamax, and so many of the others that we met last year.  Good to see everyone looking so good and having a great time!



> then mom and I am proud to say that she did get in and was able to share the scream with all of us... thank you lord, code and lease....



Glad that Mum made on board this year!  as well as Code and Lease.  Memories don't come much better than what these pictures bring.


----------



## Glendamax

Awwwww . . .  I wish I were there too! Looks like you all had a good time!


----------



## ANTSS2001

From Left...
FR: Code and Lease, Me, jamstew, Disneydonnam and DH
2R: thunderbird1 DH, DS,thurnderbird1 herself,and DD then the Trio of  Twilight Terror, nursetibs and plutodisney
3R: JumpinBrerJenkins aka William  cherylp's DH, MUM, Lisa and Leannie (thanks Daddy Fred for this FYI!!!)











I just realize Lisa's DB is not on... so thats how we end up with 19... since cherylp took the cjicken exit too :

and that penguin says "Hi Abby"  I am still trying to enlarge it!!! but it was really for Abbykins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you Code and Lease!!!!!!!


----------



## abbybeth

ANTSS2001 said:


> From Left...
> FR: Code and Lease, Me, jamstew, Disneydonnam and DH
> 2R: thunderbird1 DH, DS,thurnderbird1 herself,and DD then the Trio of  Twilight Terror, nursetibs and plutodisney
> 3R: JumpinBrerJenkins aka William  cherylp's DH, MUM, Lisa and Leannie (thanks Daddy Fred for this FYI!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realize Lisa's DB is not on... so thats how we end up with 19... since cherylp took the cjicken exit too :
> 
> and that penguin says "Hi Abby"  I am still trying to enlarge it!!! but it was really for Abbykins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you Code and Lease!!!!!!!



OMG!!!!! Oh guys! Wow. I'm kinda speechless and maybe tearing up a little bit .... that is so cool. SO SO SO cool. There just aren't words - thanks for including me on the big day. Come h*e*double-hockey-sticks or high water, we're gonna be there for the meet next year. You are such an unbelievable group of amazing people  Thanks Lease!


----------



## jamstew

ANTSS2001 said:


> I just realize Lisa's DB is not on... so thats how we end up with 19... since cherylp took the chicken exit too :



Good to know--I kept counting and counting and couldn't figure out how we ended up without our full contingent of 21! What a great time!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

abbybeth said:


> OMG!!!!! Oh guys! Wow. I'm kinda speechless and maybe tearing up a little bit .... that is so cool. SO SO SO cool. There just aren't words - thanks for including me on the big day. Come h*e*double-hockey-sticks or high water, we're gonna be there for the meet next year. You are such an unbelievable group of amazing people  Thanks Lease!



Yes Abby!!!!!!!!!  we do need to plan accordingly   2 in a row now that I would be walkign towards TOT with a knotted stomach.. worried that nobody would show up or nobody would enjoy each others company or everybody's going to be bored but by the end of the ride.. I am on   seeing everybody shared 4 precious screams 



jamstew said:


> Good to know--I kept counting and counting and couldn't figure out how we ended up without our full contingent of 21! What a great time!!!!



yes Jamie... you are not going crazy!!! we did count 21 but 2 did the chicken exit .. I thouhgt I was seeing doubles at 1st.... and by the time I counted who was sitted.. I totally got confused


----------



## EpcotLove

I am glad you guys had a good time! NEXT YEAR BABY...

oh wait.. I'll be in DISNEY LAND and Hawaii.....................

check out my own fairytale wedding venue: 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1956479


----------



## ANTSS2001

EpcotLove said:


> I am glad you guys had a good time! NEXT YEAR BABY...
> 
> oh wait.. I'll be in DISNEY LAND and Hawaii.....................
> 
> check out my own fairytale wedding venue:
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1956479



marking my calendar.... hahahaha


----------



## thunderbird1

Awesome pictures, Timmy, both the ride photo and all those from the line! My entire family is, like, way impressed with your organization and photography skills,  and I'm very proud that our 4 backsides helped fill that elevator with lime green. 

The 45 minute wait wasn't so bad, especially once we got inside where it was cooler. I really enjoyed talking to everyone in line, especially "mom." Her story about how she accidentally tricked Glenda into riding last year by telling her it wasn't so bad, then backed out at the last minute (because the elevator was full) was a hoot--I laughed so hard I almost had a "protein spill!"

Remember how I said I wasn't sure whether my ds would be brave enough to ride? This was the first year he was tall enough, and when we took him on a trial run a few days before the meet, my dh, dd and I were all hanging on for dear life. We got to the end and ds calmly turned to me and said "mommy, it's better if do it with no hands because then your butt flies up in the air!" It turned out to be his favorite ride, so I'm extra glad we were able to be part of the meet--thanks again!


----------



## EpcotLove

hahahahh "butt flies up in the air" that's hilarious!


----------



## Twilight Terror

thunderbird1 said:


> "mommy, it's better if do it with no hands because then your butt flies up in the air!"



Oh I love it! It makes me yearn for the old days of lap bars only, where you purposely sat with someone large so the bar didn't come down properly...  Damn seatbelts!

My Internet has been playing up, but it seems to be playing ball tonight, so I'm going to attempt to upload some of my 830   photos!!!!


----------



## Twilight Terror

Okay, here we go, my photos are ready, although they are most definitely not that exciting!!!  I actually only have a couple of us all in the queue, about 30mins into our 45mins wait, and this was the time that we were all at our hotest I think, and dying for the cool of the library!!!

Limeys...





More Limeys...





Even more Limeys!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Twilight Terror said:


> Okay, here we go,
> 
> More Limeys...




OMG  was she doing ?? what was I doing ??


----------



## nobodies36

Got home yesterday (and then slept for 18 hours). We had an amazing time at the meet. Special thanks to Timmy for organizing everything.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Hey Peeps!!!  Just touching base with everybody... 

Lease... Code... Congratulations!!!  How are you doing Lease   ???

Lisa and MUM and family... when in August are you guys going ???

Twilight T and Mum and DSis... have you finalized your dates...

I am so ready to go back... I can hear the bell hop calling my name


----------



## Glendamax

OK - I can't believe that I'm just seeing the rest of this thread! Especially this part:



thunderbird1 said:


> I really enjoyed talking to everyone in line, especially "mom." *Her story about how she accidentally tricked Glenda into riding last year by telling her it wasn't so bad, then backed out at the last minute (because the elevator was full) was a hoot--*I laughed so hard I almost had a "protein spill!"



So now I DO actually have proof that I was TRICKED!!!! I KNEW IT!






Twilight Terror said:


> More Limeys...



And is that skinny girl ANTSS?! I guess I'd better not take any pics with you, cuz I'd really look like your BODYGUARD!

I'm so glad I saw this! It was so great being able to this back in 2007! Well . . . not really! HA!


----------



## thunderbird1

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hey Peeps!!!  Just touching base with everybody...
> 
> Lease... Code... Congratulations!!!  How are you doing Lease   ???
> 
> Lisa and MUM and family... when in August are you guys going ???
> 
> Twilight T and Mum and DSis... have you finalized your dates...
> 
> I am so ready to go back... I can hear the bell hop calling my name



That's all my ds talks about when we go back, riding ToT again.  And getting to ride it with DIS peeps was the icing on the cake--it really was one of the highlights of our trip last year. Sadly, I think we'll be there too early for this year's reunion--we leave Labor Day weekend (can't remember dates exactly).  The Tower won't be the same without you all. . . .



Glendamax said:


> So now I DO actually have proof that I was TRICKED!!!! I KNEW IT!



Wait a minute now--don't you go getting me in trouble with Mom.  I did say "accidentally" tricked, didn't I? The poor woman felt so bad you'd have thought she accidentally cracked the Liberty Bell or something!


----------



## Twilight Terror

ANTSS2001 said:


> Twilight T and Mum and DSis... have you finalized your dates...
> 
> I am so ready to go back... I can hear the bell hop calling my name



The bell hop is always calling my name. And no matter how many times I ride it in one day, it will never be enough. Although I just wish some people would fight through the headache and carry on riding with me rather than snoozing in the lobby  

As for dates, they are definite, but penciled in - haven't made any flight or reservations yet, but we are hoping for: *12th May - 20th May * and then the big one in September, which will hopefully be *8th - 24th September*


----------



## nobodies36

Hey everyone!  

Dates are 4th-25th August @ POR and 1-15 December @ BCV (though hoping to see what the 7 month window brings- would love BLT for first week and AKV for second week for adding on purposes). 

Mum really enjoyed the TOT meet (and still feels guilty about the 'accidental tricking' to this day). Sadly, with the two vacations already planned, we won't be able to go for September 2009.  

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Lisa (and mum)


----------



## ANTSS2001

Glendamax said:


> OK - I can't believe that I'm just seeing the rest of this thread! Especially this part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I saw this! It was so great being able to this back in 2007! Well . . . not really! HA!




you know you loved every minute of it...  So!!!  what are your dates other than Dec???



thunderbird1 said:


> That's all my ds talks about when we go back, riding ToT again.  And getting to ride it with DIS peeps was the icing on the cake--it really was one of the highlights of our trip last year. Sadly, I think we'll be there too early for this year's reunion--we leave Labor Day weekend (can't remember dates exactly).  The Tower won't be the same without you all. . . .



Ok looking at your tickers.. hmm to lazy to count.. when ar eyour dates also ???



Twilight Terror said:


> but we are hoping for: *12th May - 20th May * and then
> 
> the big one in September, which will hopefully be *8th - 24th September*







nobodies36 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Dates are 4th-25th August @ POR and 1-15 December @ BCV (though hoping to see what the 7 month window brings- would love BLT for first week and AKV for second week for adding on purposes).
> 
> Mum really enjoyed the TOT meet (and still feels guilty about the 'accidental tricking' to this day). Sadly, with the two vacations already planned, we won't be able to go for September 2009.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Lisa (and mum)



Well atleast we are overlapping on Dec. 13-14, 2009  

 Mum!!!


----------



## thunderbird1

ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok looking at your tickers.. hmm to lazy to count.. when ar eyour dates also ???



If all goes well this year (fingers crossed!), we'll be at WDW March 27-April 4 and again August 23 (probably 22) to September 6 (maybe 7). Is your mom still there? Hope you all had (or are still having) lots of fun together!



Twilight Terror said:


> The bell hop is always calling my name. And no matter how many times I ride it in one day, it will never be enough. Although I just wish some people would fight through the headache and carry on riding with me rather than snoozing in the lobby
> 
> As for dates, they are definite, but penciled in - haven't made any flight or reservations yet, but we are hoping for: *12th May - 20th May * and then the big one in September, which will hopefully be *8th - 24th September*





nobodies36 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Dates are *4th-25th August* @ POR and 1-15 December @ BCV (though hoping to see what the 7 month window brings- would love BLT for first week and AKV for second week for adding on purposes).
> 
> Mum really enjoyed the TOT meet (and still feels guilty about the 'accidental tricking' to this day). Sadly, with the two vacations already planned, we won't be able to go for September 2009.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Lisa (and mum)



Hmm, looks like at least a few of us will be there around August 23???  Timmie?


----------



## ANTSS2001

thunderbird1 said:


> Hmm, looks like at least a few of us will be there around August 23???  Timmie?




tempting !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twilight Terror

We're having a change of plan, at the moment. September is definitely going ahead, however May is on hold for the minute. It's more a medical thing than a money thing - mum has appointment with Cardiologist, which may or may not result in a second opinion, at which point, one way or another, there's likely to be a change in medications (maybe even diagnosis!), so we're all on hold until we know the outcome of all of that. And knowing our healthcare system, we might be lucky to have an answer before we go in September!

Plus, if we go in May, travel insurance will be about £400 for mum; wait until the end of August and it will drop to at least half that, if not considerably more!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Twilight Terror said:


> We're having a change of plan, at the moment. September is definitely going ahead, however May is on hold for the minute. It's more a medical thing than a money thing - mum has appointment with Cardiologist, which may or may not result in a second opinion, at which point, one way or another, there's likely to be a change in medications (maybe even diagnosis!), so we're all on hold until we know the outcome of all of that. And knowing our healthcare system, we might be lucky to have an answer before we go in September!
> 
> Plus, if we go in May, travel insurance will be about £400 for mum; wait until the end of August and it will drop to at least half that, if not considerably more!



 Ohhhh... I hope all is well with mum !!!  please extend our hellos... 

  for mum and happy healing !!!


----------



## CheatDoesDisney

Abby's Dad said:


> Ooh! Oooh! Has a date been set for this "almost" to be for real?



Still no date  , but not in a great rush anyway.. might just be easier to do it when we are there considering holiday seems to come first!

Was great to see everyone!


----------



## Twilight Terror

Did we decide on a day yet? I've at least booked DVC (still no flights), so I'm starting to get planning, although I do hate all this no ADRs or park times until three months in advance - I can't plan like that! 

Anyway, are we on for a meet, or are we not???


----------



## ANTSS2001

Twilight Terror said:


> Did we decide on a day yet? I've at least booked DVC (still no flights), so I'm starting to get planning, although I do hate all this no ADRs or park times until three months in advance - I can't plan like that!
> 
> Anyway, are we on for a meet, or are we not???





 no day yet...


----------



## scottny

Hi Ants,
Will you be going in October?


----------



## figmentsimagination

Timmmy!

It's TORI (Epcotlove) I am back..and I can't get into my other account! I contacted pete, but haven't heard anything. 

read my latest post under the community board: "Let the Memories Begin- This is like an entry for "Chicken soup for the Disney soul"

It wont even let me post links or pics since I have to be under this new user name


----------

